# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Celestyal Crystal [Cristal Siljia Opera, Superstar Taurus, Leeward, Sally Albatross]

## Apostolos

To νεό κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Luis βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά πλέον και πιθανόν να ξεχειμωνιάσει εδω
Σημερινή φώτο
cristal.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Απο τα αξιολογοτερα πλοια του στολου της 
_LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES._
Ριχτηκε στη "μαχη" φετος στη μεση σχεδον της σεζον και καταφερε να επικρατησει και να δικαιωσει εκεινους που πιστεψαν στο πλοιο, κοντρα σε οσους κρατουσαν επιφυλαξεις
και δισταγμους απο την στιγμη που επιλεχτηκε για αγορα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Eδω το *CRISTAL* εξω απο την ΤΗΝΟ στο πρωτο του ταξιδι
με 1200 επιβατες εν πλω για ΜΥΚΟΝΟ με *18* κομβους 
με χειριστηριο στο 7!Cristal a.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Πάει με 8?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εννοεις αν παει  *σ τ ο*  8 ?
Παει ομως λογω της παρατεταμενης ακινησιας του πλοιου
-1,5 χρονο εντελως σβηστο το βαπορι-εγινε εκτεταμενο
_overhauling_ που δεν του επετρεπε να ανοιξει ολο του το
δρομο.Σε αυτο βοηθεισε το οτι το ταξιδι εβγαινε ανετα κ με
17 κομβους,οποτε το πλοιο στην επομενη σεζον θα ανοιγει 
και στο 10 αν και εφοσον χρειαστει.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μια καλη ιδεα θα ηταν να επιμηκυνθει το πλοιο κατα
10 με 15 μετρα και να επανατοποθετηθει νεος βολβος
γιατι αυτος που τωρα εχει ειναι δυσαναλογος και ως εκτουτου αναποτελεσματικος.
Αν και εχουν γινει πολλες επεμβασεις 
στο παρελθον και εχει αλλαξει αρδην απο την αρχικη του
μορφη,σιγουρα θα ηταν πιο αρμονικο μετα την επιμηκυνση
θα αποκτουσε περισσοτερους κοινοχρηστους χωρους και θα επαιρνε 1,5 με 2 μιλακια δρομο.

----------


## Apostolos

Δύσκολες δουλειές για ελληνικά χέρια... Ένα ΑΚΟΥΑ μεγάλωσαν και το κάναμε θέμα....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ελα μωρε τωρα.. Θα παει μεχρι την Ιταλια, στο Παλερμο πχ, και θα το μεγαλωσουν. Εκει μεγαλωσε και το Ανθη-Μαρινα! Σιγα τωρα που θα κανουμε ολα αυτα τα διαστημικα στην Ελλαδα! Εδω μονο για μετασκευες ειμαστε, και ενιοτε κατασκευες πλοιων, που ειτε μενουν και σκουριαζουν μισοτελειωμενα (λογω προβληματων ιδιοκτητων) ή  τα αποπερατωνει, μετα απο αγορα τους, αλλη εταιρεια! Μεγενθυση... Τετοιου ευρους... Χλωμο....!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μην υποτιματε τις δυνατοτητες των Ελληνικων Ναυπηγιων.
H Ναυπηγικη στην χωρα μας εχει μπει σε μια δυναμικη διχως 
βεβαια να μπορει να συγκριθει με τις Ευρωπαικες μοναδες,*MEYER,AKER,FINCANTIERI* κλπ,αν ομως απορριπτουμε εκ προιμιου το επιχειρημα τοτε δεν προκειται ποτε να βεβαιωθει.
Αποδειξη αυτου του επιχειρηματος στηριζεται στις προσφατες καθελκυσεις-παραδοσεις των *Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*/_Ν.ΧΙΟΣ_,-για μεγαλα /ακριβα projects-ενω σε οτι μας ενδιαφερει η αποπειρα στο *AQUA JEWEL* κριθικε εκ του αποτελεσματος ακρως επιτυχημενη.

----------


## viramola

Ελα λοιπον ποτε θα ξεκινησει 
ταξιδια το μπαουλακι που 
θελετε και επιμηκυνση απο
την LOUIS.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μην αποκλειεις τιποτα,φιλε.
Απο τελη Μαρτιου για *7* ημερα απο Πειραια
οπως περσυ το προγραμματιζει η εταιρεια του.

----------


## viramola

Πολυ καλο και ξεκουραστο το 7ημερο.
Τωρα αν θα συνεχιστει αυτο το κακο με 
τις πολλες μεταβολες στους αξιωματικους
της γεφυρας θα ψαχνουν και δεν θα βρισκουν.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aς ασχοληθουμε με τα ουσιωδη.
Ξεκιναμε λοιπον απο την αρχη απο το 1980 δηλαδη οταν χτιστηκε απο την WARTSILA στο TURKU της FINLAND με yard No.309 με το ονομα *VIKING SAGA* για την *Rederi AB Sally* μερος της διεθνους συμφωνιας της *Viking Line*,για ταξιδια στη γραμμη HELSINKI-STOCKHOLM.Viking_Saga02.jpg
Αδελφο του ηταν το *VIKING SONG*.
Αντικατασταθηκε στη γραμμη το 1986 απο το *OLYMPIA* ενω οι πλοιοκτητες του επιφυλαξαν αλλο ρολο αφου το μετασκευασαν σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο δινοντας του το ονομα *SALLY ALBATROS*.SallyAlbatross02.jpg
Το 1990 κατα την διαρκεια της επισκευης του καηκε ολοσχερως.
Εκεινη την εποχη η *Rederi AB Sally* εξαγοραζεται απο την Effjohn International κυριοι μετοχοι της *Silja Line*.
Παρα την ολικη καταστροφη του πλοιου ειναι πολυ σκληρο για να πεθανει και πανω απο το lower hull ξεκιναει ενα μεγαλοπνοο project.SallyAlbatross16.jpg
Ενα νεο πλοιο γεννιεται και παρουσιαζεται τον Μαρτιο του 1992 με το ιδιο ονομα αλλα τιποτα αλλο να το θυμιζει.
Το καλοκαιρι του ιδιου ετους θα χρησιμοποιηθει ως ξενοδοχειο κατα τη διαρκεια των Ολυμπιακων Αγωνων της Βαρκελωνης για 1000000 Φινλ.Μαρκα την ημερα.
Η μοιρα του επιφυλαει κι αλλη δοκιμασια, το 1994 προσκρουει σε παγους προκαλοντας μεγαλο ρηγμα με συνεπεια το κοστος για επισκευη να αγγιξει τα 35Μ $.
Το πλοιο ρυμουλκειται στη La Spezia για τις επισκευες που με τη περαττωση τους και αφου το ναυαγιο του *ESTHONIA* εχει πληγωσει την αγορα της Βαλτικης,ναυλωνεται στην *N.C.L* ως *LEEWARD* για κρουαζιερες στην Καραιβικη.Leeward04.jpg
Ειναι η σειρα της *Star Cruises* να το ναυλωσει το 1999 μετονομαζοντας το σε *SUPERSTAR TAURUS* πραγματοποιοντας κρουαζιερες στην Ασια.SuperStarTaurus02.jpg
Η ναυλωση θα διακοπη το 2001,επιστρεφοντας στους ιδικτητες του και παλι ως *SILJA OPERA* και θα κανει τα ιδια ταξιδια στην Βαλτικη που εκανε ως *SALLY ALBATROS*.Το Σεπτ. του 2003 θα συγκρουσθει με τρια Φ/Γ στο St.Petersburg προκαλοντας μικρες ζημιες σε ολα τα πλοια.Σε λιγοτερο απο 2 μηνες στο ιδιο σχεδον σημειο συγκρουεται και παλι με ενα παγοθραυστικο τη φορα αυτη.
Επειτα απο διαφορες αποπειρες επιτυχημενης διαχειρισης του, το 2006 και ενω δεν ηταν μερος της συμφωνιας πωλησης *Silja Line* στην *Tallink* κρατηθηκε απο την *Sea Containers* που το μετεφερε στο Tilbury ψαχνοντας για αγοραστες,παροπλιζοντας το.
Η συνεχεια ειναι γνωστη.Η _LOUIS HELLENIC_ μετα την απωλεια του *SEA DIAMOND* εψαχνε ενα πλοιο των χαρακτηριστικων του _OPERA_ και αφου ξοδεψε αρκετα εκατ.$ το παρουσιασε τον Αυγουστο του 2007 οπου με μεγαλη επιτυχια και χωρις τεχνικα προβληματα τελειωσε τη σεζον.

----------


## Apostolos

Άς ελπίζουμε πώς εμείς θα του αλάξουμε την κακή τύχη!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

AegeanIslands, θα ηθελα να διορθωσω το εξης: Ο αριθμος κυτους ηταν 1247! 309 ηταν οταν ανακατασκευαστηκε απο τα Finnyards, στη Rauma το 1992! Η κατασκευη εγινε σε 3 τμηματα. Το ναυπηγειο Wartsila εφτιαξε το πλωριο και πρυμνιο τμημα, καθως και εκει εγινε το fitting out. To μεσαιο τμημα, χτιστηκε στο Perno, ενα αλλο ναυπηγειο της Wartsila στην πολη. Δρομολογηθηκε στη Βαλτικη φυσικα. Στις 16-6-1982, το πλοιο πουληθηκε σε μια Φινλανδικη εταιρεια Χρηματοδοτησεων (διοτι η Sally ειχε οικονομικα προβληματα), αλλα ναυλωθηκε πισω στη Sally. Αρχες του 1985 η Rederei AB Sally, περιηλθε στην United Bank Of Finland. Tην επομενη χρονια, το πλοιο πηγε στο Ελσινκι, και μετασκευαστηκε σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο στα ναυπηγεια της Wartsila. Το 1987, η United Bank Of Finland, πουλησε σε εναν ομιλο με μελη την Εffoa/ Johnson Line το 66&#37; της Sally. To 1988 το πλοιο επισκεφθηκε το Schichau-Seebeckwerft, στο Bremerhaven για περαιτερω μετασκευη. Το 1990, καθως βρισκοταν στη Νacka, στο ναυπηγειο Finnboda, πηρε φωτια και καηκε ολοσχερως. Αργοτερα, ρυμουλκηθηκε στο N&#229;dendal, οπου κοπηκαν οι υπερκατασκευες, και μεταφερθηκε στη Rauma για μετασκευη σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο. Τα υπολοιπα τα ξερετε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο έχει το νέο τεύχος (Ιανουαρίου) του *Εφοπλιστή*.

Και όπως πάντα βέβαια με έξοχες φωτογραφίες.  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

Τι να πω πολύ καντέμικο πλοίο αλλά τώρα που ήρθε σε ελληνικά χέρια και ελληνικό πλήρωμα θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα γυρίσει η τύχη του άλλωστε οι έλληνες το έχουν στο αίμα τους το επάγκελμα

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του άσχημου αλλα συνολικά μου αρέσει πολύ! Έχει μιά ιδιαίτερη σχεδίαση....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ !!! Και εμένα μου αρέσει, αλλά αν με ρώταγε κάποιος να του πω συγκεκριμμένα τι, δεν θα ήξερα. 
Πάντως αυτό που νομίζω ότι το κάνει να μην φαίνεται απλά σαν είναι κουτί, είναι η πρωτότυπη πρύμη του.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν θεωρειται και απο τα πιο ναυτικα πλοια.
Το βαπορι ειναι δυσαναλογο,ηθελε οπωσδηποτε 10-15m
σε μηκος ακομη.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φώτο του σε προηγούμενο δεξαμενισμο ώς Silja Opera
http://www.vasabatarna.se/varv/opera/opera3.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το βαπορι ειναι δυσαναλογο,ηθελε οπωσδηποτε 10-15m σε μηκος ακομη.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο *AegeanIslands*, πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι αν το πλοίο ήταν μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος, 
θα ήταν πιο όμορφο σε αναλογίες, χωρίς βέβαια να έχω ναυπηγικές γνώσεις για το αν αυτό θα επηρέαζε το πλοίο
αρνητικά η θετικά από πλευράς πλευσιμότητας.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στη Φωτο του *Apostolos* φαινεται η ομορφοτερη εικονα που δειχνει η γεφυρα με βαμενα τα πλαισια των παραθυρων της Γεφυρας.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου! Είναι ένας χρωματισμός που δίνει ιδιαίτερη δυναμική στο πλοίο! Προσωπικά στα πλοία που έχω κάνει τα έχω βάψει έτσι τα πλαίσια!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aν δεν ειναι Νεοτευκτο,μιλαμε για AEGEAN PEARL κ.α ?

----------


## Apostolos

ΧεΧεΧε... Σωστα!

----------


## kalypso

CRISTAL.jpg

και μία πιο μικρή φώτο

----------


## kalypso

P2220753.JPG

το Crιstal στις 22/2/2008 στον Πειραιά

----------


## Nautikos II

Επιτελους το Cristal απο μια διαφορετικη γωνια ληψης, αρκετα καλη, ο καβος που διακρινουμαι ειναι απο Lane;

----------


## kalypso

από το Ιεράπετρα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το ειχα φανταστει, οπως ειπαν και καποια ατομα παραπανω [Το πλοιο ειναι δυσαναλογο] συμφονω απολυτα για τον λογο του υψους, σου δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι κοτερο, εγω πιστευω για θεμα [εμφανισης], ηθελε το λιγοτερο αλλα 20 μετρα μακρος.

----------


## kalypso

συμφωνώ..πιστεύω πως αν ήταν πιο μακρύ θα ήταν ομορφότερο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια απο μενα .

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο απο σημερα στη Δεξαμενη της Ελευσινας για το ετησιο Λουτρο του. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Εμένα μάλλον κάτι σε στέγνωμα (μετά το λουτρό) μου κάνει η δεξαμενή, κάτι σαν πιστολάκι στον καλοπισμό (αφού βγαίνει απο το νερό για λίγο) :Very Happy: .

----------


## AegeanIslands

Απο το πλοιο αφαιρειται το ΠΜ οκιο της αγκυρας που καταργηθηκε εκτος απο αισθητικο ειναι κ πρακτικο το προβλημα -βρισκουν εκει οι καβοι κ φθηρονται-.
Κατα τα αλλα τετοιο Naked.jpgζευγος στις ελικες σπανια βλεπουμε,η μια στη Δυση κ η αλλη στην Ανατολη που λεει κ ο ... αρμοδιος :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ μεγάλο flap βρε παιδί!
Στα φουντάγια κοπανάει με το σουέλ η πρύμη???

----------


## cruiser

> Απο το πλοιο αφαιρειται το ΠΜ οκιο της αγκυρας που καταργηθηκε εκτος απο αισθητικο ειναι κ πρακτικο το προβλημα -βρισκουν εκει οι καβοι κ φθηρονται-.
> Κατα τα αλλα τετοιο Naked.jpgζευγος στις ελικες σπανια βλεπουμε,η μια στη Δυση κ η αλλη στην Ανατολη που λεει κ ο ... αρμοδιος


Αρμοδιως οι προπελες εχουν καλο ζευγος, και τα προπελακια ειναι 600 και 950 Kw, βεβαια εχει μεγαλα εξαλλα στον αερα, απο μανουβρα ομως σκιζει μενει να το δουμε στην πραξη. Πιστευω στο δοκιμαστικο να δουμε τι αντερα εχει. ..... ο αρμοδιος

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα που το παρατηρούσα διαπίστωσα πώς όντως μία επιμήκυνση θα του ήταν ότι έπρεπε... Το ύψος και το φάρδος το έχει, μήκος δεν έχει και μοιάζει σαν να έχει φάει τηγανιά από πίσω  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο ξεκίνησε προχ8ές για την πρώτη του κρουαζιέρα με προορισμό την Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Indygz

To ploio xekinise tin tetarti pou mas perase gia eftaimero me thessaloniki,kavala kai einai simera Istanbul ,Kyriaki Kikki, Deutera Kussadasi, Triti Patmo kai tin Tetarti epistrefei Piraeus!

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτό απο τα FINNYARDS αμέσως μετά την παράδοση του στη Sally Line τον Μάρτιο του 1992.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που είδα σήμερα είναι οτι το πλοίο κατεβαίνοτας απο το Αιγαίο (υποθέτω από Βόσπορο) προσέγγισε στο Λάυριο και το μεσημέρι απέπελευσε για τη Μύκονο. Αυτό είναι νέο κόλπο? Γνωρίζουμε αν πήρε άφησε επιβάτες? Αν ήταν προγραμματισμένη προσέγγιση ή έκτακτη?

----------


## despo

Εχει ξαναγίνει το ιδιο με το Περλα. Ειχε μεταξυ αλλων και πρακτορες, ενω με τον τροπο αυτο γλυτωνει και καποιες ωρες αλλα και πετρελαια.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αυτό που είδα σήμερα είναι οτι το πλοίο κατεβαίνοτας απο το Αιγαίο (υποθέτω από Βόσπορο) προσέγγισε στο Λάυριο και το μεσημέρι απέπελευσε για τη Μύκονο. Αυτό είναι νέο κόλπο? Γνωρίζουμε αν πήρε άφησε επιβάτες? Αν ήταν προγραμματισμένη προσέγγιση ή έκτακτη?


File *Leo* programmatismenes itan k oi 2 proseggiseis sto Lavrio (teleftaies gia fetos) opou egine k embarkation / disembarkation epivatwn.

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαριστώ φίλοι despo και AegeanIslands :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το ομορφο Cristal σημερα στης 17:50

----------


## STRATHGOS

πριν κανενα μηνα ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ! παρεουλα με το κεντερη!!! απο το  Ν ΧΙΟΣ τραβηχμενη!!!:mrgreen: ΠΡΩ'Ι' ΠΡΩ'Ι' ....Εικόνα477.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά "αξημέρωτα"  :Wink: 

cristal.jpg

----------


## zazazou

Ομορφο πλοιο με πολυ αξιο πληρωμα!
Ειδικα καπετανιος και staff!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Otan les staff?
Staff Captain,Staff Engineer or staff(crew)? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nautikos

Μηπως και οι δυο θελετε να πειτε stuff, που σημαινει στη συγκεκριμενη το προσωπικο? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά staff captain είναι ο ύπραχος...λογικά αυτό εννοεί ό φίλος zazazou.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μηπως και οι δυο θελετε να πειτε stuff, που σημαινει στη συγκεκριμενη το προσωπικο?


Staff ειναι το προσωπικο nautike! Stuff ειναι πραγματα!

----------


## nautikos

Ναι ενταξει γραψε λαθος, εκ παραδρομης εγραψα "a" anti "u". Μετα απο τοσο ηλιο που εφαγα σημερα, αφου δεν εβαλα και "ο", καλα ειναι....:lol:

----------


## zazazou

Nai, siggnomi, Staff Captain ennoousa!

----------


## dk

Φαινεται καλο κρουαζιεροπλοιο(αν και δεν γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα για αυτα)θα εχω ομως αποψη σε λιγο καιρο μια και θα πραγματοποιησω κρουαζιερα μ'αυτο απο 25/7 εως 1/8  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Και ελπίζουμε να περάσεις (-ετε) καλά και μην γυρίσεις πίσω με λιγότερες απο 200 φωτογραφίες καραβολατρικού περιεχομένου... :Very Happy: , τισ οποίες θα μας αμολάς βασανιστικά αργά ... :Wink:  είναι πρακτική εδώ " η ρέγουλα ".

----------


## dk

> Και ελπίζουμε να περάσεις (-ετε) καλά και μην γυρίσεις πίσω με λιγότερες απο 200 φωτογραφίες καραβολατρικού περιεχομένου..., τισ οποίες θα μας αμολάς βασανιστικά αργά ... είναι πρακτική εδώ " η ρέγουλα ".


Παρολου που ποτε μου δεν ειχα ιδιαιτερη σχεση με τα πλοια μπαινοντας εδω εχει αρχισει να μ'αρεσει αυτο που γινεται.
Γι αυτο λοιπον υποσχομαι πολλες φωτο,απο ολους τους χωρους του πλοιου φανταζομαι και οχι μονο εξωτερικα.

----------


## Leo

Αλλά και ότι πάρει το μάτι σου εξωτερικά (άλλα πλοία) κλπ. Δεν είμαστε πολύ πιεστικοί...  απλά προσπαθούμε να σε κάνουμε σαν τα μούτρα μας..  :Very Happy: . Έτσι μας είπε ο φίλος mastrokostas, ότι κάναμε τον Nikos (η παρέα στο 1ο ταξίδι του Ναυτιλία στην Ανδρο).  ¶ρα λοιπον...φίλε dimk, εμείς μπορεί να λέμε εσυ κάνε τις διακοπές σου και θυμίσου κι εμάς  :Wink: . Πολλές ευχαριστίες για την καλή σου διάθεση προκαταβολικά.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Έτσι μας είπε ο φίλος mastrokostas, ότι κάναμε τον Nikos (η παρέα στο 1ο ταξίδι του Ναυτιλία στην Ανδρο).


Το ποιος χάλασε ποιον ,δεν έχει ακόμη αποδειχτεί !Αλλά η προηγούμενη συμπεριφορά του Νίκου ήταν άλλη .Κάθε σαββατοκύριακο ήταν Νάξο και ούτε μια φωτογραφεία .Από τον καιρό που έμπλεξε με σας... μέχρι και το Δημητρυλα έχει φωτογραφήσει !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε.

CRISTAL.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραία δεν πηγαίνουν ρυμουλκά και πλοηγός στα κρουαζιερόπλοια? Γιατί βλέπω στην παραπάνω φώτο να μην φαίνεται κάτι...

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο λιμάνι του Πειραία δεν πηγαίνουν ρυμουλκά και πλοηγός στα κρουαζιερόπλοια? Γιατί βλέπω στην παραπάνω φώτο να μην φαίνεται κάτι...


το cristal ειναι με ελληνικη σημαια.Δεν χρειαζεται ουτε πλοηγο αλλα ουτε ρυμουλκο

----------


## dk

> Φαινεται καλο κρουαζιεροπλοιο(αν και δεν γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα για αυτα)θα εχω ομως αποψη σε λιγο καιρο μια και θα πραγματοποιησω κρουαζιερα μ'αυτο απο 25/7 εως 1/8


Οπως βλεπετε παραπανω ανηκω στους μελλοντικους επιβατες του Cristal.
Θα ηθελα λοιπον τη βοηθεια σας,πολυ συντομα αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο!!!
Στις 26 Ιουλιου θα εχουμε διανυκτερευση στη Κωνσταντινουπολη και εχω κανει κρατηση αυτοκινητου.
Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω αλλα με ρωτουν σε πιο λιμανι να μου φερουν το αυτοκινητο!!!!:roll:
Παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει ας με βοηθησει,σε πιο λιμανι της Κωνσταντινουπολης διανυκτερευει το Cristal???:-(

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οπως βλεπετε παραπανω ανηκω στους μελλοντικους επιβατες του Cristal.
> Θα ηθελα λοιπον τη βοηθεια σας,πολυ συντομα αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο!!!
> Στις 26 Ιουλιου θα εχουμε διανυκτερευση στη Κωνσταντινουπολη και εχω κανει κρατηση αυτοκινητου.
> Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω αλλα με ρωτουν σε πιο λιμανι να μου φερουν το αυτοκινητο!!!!:roll:
> Παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει ας με βοηθησει,σε πιο λιμανι της Κωνσταντινουπολης διανυκτερευει το Cristal???:-(


Κατα 99&#37; εδω !Αλλα καλυτερα να ρωτησεις την εταιρια , διοτι πολλα αλλαζουν .

----------


## dk

Mιλησα με την εταιρεια και μου ειπαν πως το λιμανι της Κωνσταντινουπολης ειναι ενα και εχει δυο terminal (Σαλιμπαζαρ και Καρακιουι).
Θα γνωριζουν 2 μερες πριν την αφιξη σε πιο terminal θα παει το Cristal.
Παντως ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και αν καποιος αλλος γνωριζει κατι...αναμενω! :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

Τότε που πήγαινα εγώ, πέφταμε δίπλα στο Καρακιουι λιμαν , και ακριβώς απ΄ έξω είχε και ένα υπέροχο εργαστήριο μπακλαβά .

----------


## dk

Σε 2-3 ωρες θα βρισκομαι μεσα(διακοπες για μια εβδομαδα) και θα αρχισω γρηγορα γρηγορα τη φωτογραφηση που λεγαμε!!!
Καλες διακοπες και σε σας. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Καλά να περάσεις, καλό ταξίδι με μπόλικο υλικό...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

13-6 πειραιας

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το cristal πως ξεκίνησε και πως είναι σήμερα. μερικά στοιχεία και κάποιες σπάνιες φωτό.

Viking Saga

μήκος 145.19 m
πλάτος 25.51 m
βύθισμα 5.52 m
κατασκευή 1980
ναυπηγείο wartsila ab finland
viking_saga_1980_002.jpg

viking_saga_1980_004.jpg

viking_saga_1980_005.JPG

πηγή. fotci.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια σαν Sally Albatross.

sally_albatross_1980_1.jpg

sally_albatross_1980_2.jpg

η καταστροφή
sally_albatross_1980_3.jpg

sally_albatross_1980_5.jpg

sally_albatross_1980_9.jpg

πηγή fotci.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

μετασκευή στο ναυπηγείο Rauma της Φιλανδίας το 1992 με διαστάσεις.

μήκος 158.90 m
πλάτος 25.20 m
βύθισμα 5.60 m
ταχύτητα 21 knots
sally_albatross_1992_1.jpg

sally_albatross_1992_7.jpg

εδω σαν Leeward

leeward_1992_1.jpg

πηγή focti.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια σαν m/s Silja Opera
silja_opera_1992_2.jpg

silja_opera_1992_8.jpg

silja_opera_1992_9.jpg

silja_opera_1992_15.jpg

και τέλος σαν cristal 

cristal_1992_4.jpg

πηγή. focti.com

----------


## sylver23

κ να μου το λεγατε δεν θα το πιστευα.μα καμμια σχεση??πανως τωρα ειναι ομορφουλι

----------


## konigi

Μαστροβασίλη είσαι φοβερός

----------


## mike_rodos

Τι να πεί κανείς??? όταν είδα τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες του mastrovasili τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ που τις μηράστηκε μαζί μας, λέω λάθος έκανε ο φίλος μας και τις ανέβασε σε λάθος post... προχωρόντας παρακάτω βλέπω να φτιάχνετε το cristal... εκεί τρελάθηκα!!! Λέω δεν είναι δυνατόν!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστώ πολύ. είδες καμιά φορά η θέληση του ανθρώπου να κατασκευάσει ή μετασκευάσει κάτι πως τα καταφέρνει.... :Wink:

----------


## DayMan

protomparkos edo. na po gia sygxrona krouazieroploia oti emafanisiaka de mou aresoun ka8olou. Protimo to palio oraio styl px solaris , renaisance klp. Fantazomai oti  apo plevras aero-ydrodynamikis ta kainouria skaria den sygrinontai. Alla apo aisthitikis plevras (dikis mou) protimo ta paliotera skaria  


sorry gia ta greeklish---alodapos ypologistis xoris ellinika  



 :Cool: Kala taksidia :Razz:

----------


## dk

Πραγματικα mastrovasili εχω παθει πλακα με τις φωτογραφιες σου!!!
Κατ'αρχην το πλοιο το εζησα μια εβδομαδα,μολις προχθες επεστρεψα απο την κρουαζιερα μου και προκειται για μια κουκλα,πραγματικο στολιδι.
Βλεποντας λοιπον την πρωτη φωτογραφια σου δηλαδη οτι κατασκευαστηκε το 1980 μου ηταν δυσκολο να το πιστεψω.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο το τι μετασκευή έχει δεχθεί αυτο το καράβι.
και εγώ όταν το είδα στο site δεν το πίστευα. αλλά τελικά για άλλη μια φορά αποδείξαμε οτι ο άνθρωπος έχει άπειρες δυνατότητες αρκεί να του δοθούν οι κατάλληλες ευκαιρίες να τις πραγματοποιήσει.

----------


## dk

Ροδος 30/7

61.JPG

----------


## dk

Με αφορμη την κρουαζιερα που πραγματοποιησα πριν μερικες μερες με το Cristal,θα ηθελα να σας ξεναγησω σε αυτο μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες μου!!!
Γι αυτο λοιπον θα σας παρακαλουσα να περιμενετε να ολοκληρωσω το αφιερωμα μου στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο με 60 φωτογραφιες και μετα να σχολιασουμε τα παντα.

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την κατανοηση. :Smile:

----------


## dk

Η κρουαζιερα ξεκιναει,η σημαια ανεβαινει και ο Πειραιας μενει πισω!!!

01.JPG

02.JPG

03.JPG

----------


## dk

Για να δουμε που θα κοιμηθουμε τα επομενα βραδια!!!

04.JPG

05.JPG

----------


## dk

Καλο το jacuzzi αλλα και η πισινα δεν παει πισω!!!

06.JPG

07.JPG

08.JPG

09.JPG

----------


## dk

Ασανσερ και σκαλες.

10.JPG

11.JPG

12.JPG

----------


## dk

Γυμναστηριο και σαλονι ομορφιας.

13.JPG

14.JPG

----------


## dk

Η μεγαλη τζαμαρια που φιλοξενει το stars lounge και την disco.

15.JPG

16.JPG

17.JPG

----------


## dk

Τα εστιατορια του πλοιου.
La Scala-Caruso-Traviata-Rigoletto

18.JPG

19.JPG

20.JPG

21.JPG

----------


## dk

Reception-γραφειο εκδρομων-ιντερνετ-Duty free shop

22.JPG

23.JPG

24.JPG

25.JPG

----------


## dk

Mηχανακια και casino.

26.JPG

27.JPG

----------


## dk

Tο σαλονι Rendez vous και η κοινοχρηστη τουαλετα του. :Smile: 

28.JPG

29.JPG

30.JPG

----------


## dk

Αιθουσα συνεδριων και βιβλιοθηκη.

31.JPG

32.JPG

----------


## dk

Το bar Riviera στην πισινα...διασκεδαση και χορος.

33.JPG

34.JPG

----------


## dk

Metropolitan show room...χωρις λογια!!!

35.JPG

36.JPG

37.JPG

38.JPG

39.JPG

----------


## dk

Διαφορες δραστηριοτητες απο τα μελη του πληρωματος.

40.JPG

41.JPG

42.JPG

43.JPG

44.JPG

----------


## dk

Αντιπροσωποι του πληρωματος σε αποχαιρετηστηριο event την τελευταια μερα.

45.JPG

----------


## dk

Σινιαλα και τζιμινιερες.

46.JPG

47.JPG

48..JPG

----------


## dk

Βαρκες,ξαπλωστρες κλπ.

49.JPG

50.JPG

51.JPG

52.JPG

----------


## dk

Το Cristal στην Κωνσταντινουπολη.

53.JPG

54.JPG

55.JPG

----------


## dk

Κωνσταντινουπολης συνεχεια...

56.JPG

57.JPG

58.JPG

----------


## dk

Το Cristal στο Κουσαντασι.

59.JPG

60.JPG

----------


## dk

H ξεναγηση στο Cristal ολοκληρωθηκε,ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση ...περιμενω τα σχολια σας. :Very Happy:

----------


## stelios_ag

Τι να πει κανείς; 
Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο πλήρη ξενάγηση και τόσο πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό.
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 


Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να ευχαριστήθηκες την κρουαζιέρα και να μην είχες το μυαλό σου συνέχεια στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

dimk το ευχαριστω ειναι πολυ λιγο
νοιωθω οτι ειμουν και εγω στη κρουαζιερα 
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα παντα τετοιες κρουαζιερες και να φωτογραφιζεις για να βλεπουμε και εμεις τετοια διαμαντια

----------


## Leo

Πολλά ευχαριστώ φίλε dimk για την όμορφη δουλειά που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας... Και του χρόνου να είσαι καλά να κάνεις κι άλλη... κι άλλες πολλές.

----------


## Orion_v

Ελπιζω να περασες καλα dimk , οσο καλα φανταζομαι οτι ηταν βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες σου  :Smile:  
Μπραβο , πολυ καλη παρουσιαση !!!

----------


## marioskef

Πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά και πρωτότυπη σαν ιδέα...
Νομίζω θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να το υιοθετήσουν κι αλλη σε παρόμοια ταξίδια τόσο κρουαζιέρας αλλά και ακτοπλοικά...
Νομίζω θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό τset φωτογραφιών να συνοδευόταν από ένα μικρό σχολιο σχετικά με το πλοίο το ταξίδι και την κρουαζιέρα...Θετικά και αρνητικά σημεία...Πιστεύω πως θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε τη γνωμη σου!!!
Μπράβο και πάλι!!!

----------


## dk

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τα καλα σας λογια.
Μarioskef,οντως και εγω ετσι το φανταστηκα...μια πρωτοτυπη ιδεα αλλα δεν θελησα να γραψω περισσοτερα για να μην κουρασω.
Στα επομενα αφιερωματα(ελπιζω να μου δοθει η ευκαιρια και για αλλες κρουαζιερες)θα γραψω περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες. :Smile:

----------


## Orion_v

Εννοεις ενα trip report , που να περιεχει σχολια απο την επιβιβαση μεχρι την αποβιβαση και ενδιαμεσα οπτικο υλικο , δεν μου φαινεται ασχημη ιδεα , αλλωστε εχω δει να γινεται σε φορουμ ( αεροπορικου ενδιαφεροντος ) και φανταζομαι σε ενα πλοιο εχεις και περισοτερους χωρους να κινηθεις και να φωτογραφισεις και χωρις περιορισμους

Edit : το ποστ μου αφορα αυτα που εγραψε ο marioskef !!!

----------


## marioskef

> μια πρωτοτυπη ιδεα αλλα δεν θελησα να γραψω περισσοτερα για να μην κουρασω.
> Στα επομενα αφιερωματα(ελπιζω να μου δοθει η ευκαιρια και για αλλες κρουαζιερες)θα γραψω περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες.


Κούρασέ μας, κούρασέ μας
Και γιατί να περιμένουμε μεχρι την επόμενη κρουαζιέρα/ταξίδι....?

----------


## Haddock

Οι εικόνες ήταν χορταστικές και ζηλέψαμε! :-) Παρόλαυτά, το post-cruise debriefing επιβάλλεται, αφού οι φωτογραφίες αποκαλύπτουν ένα μικρό φάσμα από την εμπειρία σου. Περιμένουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες από το ταξίδεμα του πλοίου, το service, την ποιότητα φαγητού, και φυσικά αν το cruise schedule ήταν ικανοποιητικό.

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλημέρα σε όλους. φίλε dimk σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ. πολύ ωραία η κρουαζιέρα που μας πρόσφερες.. . :Wink:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ *dimk*! Υπέροχες οι φώτος σου. Απολαμβάνοντας τες, μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες απορρίες τις οποίες θα ήθελα να σου θέσω.

Στην Κωνσταντινούπολη την πρώτη μέρα δέσατε αράδο και βγήκατε με τις λάντζες; Στις αντίστοιχες φώτο φαίνεται το disemparkation να γίνεται μέσω μια πλωτής εξέδρας. Αυτή ήταν του πλοίου ή τοπική; Έψαξα χθες το βράδυ στο google earth αλλά δε φάνηκε τίποτα στο σημείο αυτό.
΄
Θα χαρώ και γω βέβαια όπως και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι να μοιραστείς τις εντυπώσεις σου μαζί μας. Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ :Very Happy: !

----------


## fotini86

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες  *dimk!* 

Σε σημείο που φαντάστηκα ότι δεν πήγες να κάνεις κρουαζιέρα αλλά ρεπορτάζ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Μας έδωσες την δυνατότητα να ταξιδέψουμε έστω και εικονικά!

----------


## dk

> Οι εικόνες ήταν χορταστικές και ζηλέψαμε! :-) Παρόλαυτά, το post-cruise debriefing επιβάλλεται, αφού οι φωτογραφίες αποκαλύπτουν ένα μικρό φάσμα από την εμπειρία σου. Περιμένουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες από το ταξίδεμα του πλοίου, το service, την ποιότητα φαγητού, και φυσικά αν το cruise schedule ήταν ικανοποιητικό.


Νομιζω εχετε δικιο!!!
Πρεπει να γραψουμε λιγα πραγματακια ακομη. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το πλοιο οπως ολοι θα ειδατε ειναι πανεμορφο,τουλαχιστον ετσι το χαρακτηριζω εγω χωρις να εχω πολυ μεγαλη εμπειρια πλοιων.
Το service τελειο δεν γινεται καλυτερο!!!
Το ιδιο και το φαγητο,πολυ καλο,τελειο θα ελεγα...και απο ποσοτητες δεν το συζητω...γυρισα με επιπλεον κιλα. :Very Happy: 
Οι δραστηριοτητες εντος πλοιου πολλες.
Δεν προλαβαιναμε να παιρνουμε μερος σε διασκεδαστικα παιχνιδια με πολυ γελιο.
Οι διασκεδασεις ακομη περισσοτερες...παντου τραγουδια και χοροι...δεν σας κρυβω οτι δεν μπορεσα να τα παρακολουθησω ολα.
Οι ωρες εξοδου οταν πιαναμε λιμανια ικανοποιητικοτατες...προλαβαιναμε τα παντα...δεν μας χρειαζονταν περισσοτερες ωρες.
Το πληρωμα απο τον πρωτο μεχρι και τον τελευταιο...ευγενικοτατοι,περιποιητικοι,εξυπηρετικ  οι,φιλικοι με ολο το κοσμο...τελειοι θα ελεγα...και επι της ευκαιριας μεσα απο το σαιτ θελω να τους ευχαριστησω ολους για αυτα που μου προσφεραν.

Το μοναδικο αρνητικο που εντοπισα εχει να κανει με χρηματα,δηλαδη οι εκδρομες που αγοραζες απο το πλοιο ηταν πανακριβες...εξωφρενικες θα ελεγα πχ μια οικογενεια 4 ατομων με μεγαλα παιδια,για να ξεναγηθει στη Κωνσταντινουπολη επρεπε να πληρωσει 4Χ86=344 ευρω,φανταστητε αν αγοραζαν και αλλες εκδρομες πχ Κουσαντασι(Εφεσσο),Ροδο,Πατμο,Κρητη,Μυκονο,Σαντορι  νη ποσο θα επρεπε να πληρωσουν!!!
Επισης ενδεικτικα σας αναφερω οτι τα αναψυκτικα(κουτι 330ml) και το μεγαλο μπουκαλι εμφιαλωμενο νερο(1,5 lit) στοιχιζαν 2.75 ευρω εκαστο.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτογραφικό υλικό dimk, πραγματικά το ρεπορτάζ που μας παρουσίασες ήταν απίθανο... Αλλά επείδη ανέφερες ότι δεν προλάβαινες να πάρεις μέρος στα διασκεδαστικά παιχνίδια, μήπως φταίει επειδή εσύ είχες στο μυαλό σου να φωτογραφίζεις συνέχεια???  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Τώρα για τις τιμές έχει και χειρότερα (κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι αυτό), σκέψου μόνο τις τιμές στα αεροδρόμια για παρυγοριά!!!

----------


## dk

> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ *dimk*! Υπέροχες οι φώτος σου. Απολαμβάνοντας τες, μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες απορρίες τις οποίες θα ήθελα να σου θέσω.
> 
> Στην Κωνσταντινούπολη την πρώτη μέρα δέσατε αράδο και βγήκατε με τις λάντζες; Στις αντίστοιχες φώτο φαίνεται το disemparkation να γίνεται μέσω μια πλωτής εξέδρας. Αυτή ήταν του πλοίου ή τοπική; Έψαξα χθες το βράδυ στο google earth αλλά δε φάνηκε τίποτα στο σημείο αυτό.
> ΄
> Θα χαρώ και γω βέβαια όπως και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι να μοιραστείς τις εντυπώσεις σου μαζί μας. Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


Στην Κωνσταντινουπολη φτασαμε την προβλεπομενη ωρα(οσοι ηθελαν βγηκαν με λαντζες,μαζι και εγω γιατι με περιμενε νοικιασμενο αυτοκινητο)αλλα δεν υπηρχε χωρος να δεσει το πλοιο...ηταν πολλα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια.
Τελικα εδεσε στις 7 το απογευμα.
Η πλωτη εξεδρα ηταν ντοπια και πολυ εξυπηρετικη θα ελεγα!!!
Στην Πατμο και την Σαντορινη βγηκαμε με τον ιδιο τροπο αλλα χωρις εξεδρα.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την τόσο γρήγορη απάντηση σου, αλλά και για τα σχόλια σου.

Η εξέδρα αυτή μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση. Απορρώ πράγματι που δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί τέτοιες στην Σαντορίνη, για να μπορούν να αποεπιβιβάζονται ευκολότερα οι επιβάτες ελείψει λιμενικών υποδομών.

Οι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι μας βάλαν τα γυαλιά σ΄αυτον τον τομέα (και στο Κουσάντασι ο λιμένας φαίνεται σε άριστη κατάσταση).

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου οτι οι τιμές των ποτών στο πλοίο είναι αρκετά υψηλές. Ειδικά για έναν ξένο ο οποίος σε άλλη εταιρία θα τα είχε free. Πχ. στα AIDA.

Υπήρχε στο πλοίο δυνατότητα φαγητού επι 24ωρου βάσεως; Κάποιο μπουφέ;

Για τις εκδρομές μπορώ να σε παρηγορήσω πως οι τιμές είναι φυσιολογικές. Όταν επισκέφτηκα το 2005 την Πόλη (όχι με κρουαζιέρα) οι εκδρομές που πρόσφερε το ξενοδοχείο τόσο είχαν πάνω κάτω.

Πάντως απ΄οτι κατάλαβα το highlight της κρουαζιέρας είναι η Κωνσταντινούπολη?!  :Cool:

----------


## dk

> Υπήρχε στο πλοίο δυνατότητα φαγητού επι 24ωρου βάσεως; Κάποιο μπουφέ;
> Πάντως απ΄οτι κατάλαβα το highlight της κρουαζιέρας είναι η Κωνσταντινούπολη?!


Δεν ειχε φαγητο ολο το 24ωρο αλλα τοσο φαγητο πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ και ενδιαμεσα σνακς το απογευμα και τα μεσανυχτα ηταν υπερ αρκετο.
Σιγουρα το highlight ειναι η Κωνσταντινουπολη γι αυτο υπαρχει και η διανυκτερευση εκει,αν και 26 ωρες για επισκεψη στην Πολη δεν αρκουν. :Sad:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Σίγουρα δεν αρκούν. Εδώ εμένα δε μου έφτασαν τότε 6 μέρες...  :Razz: !
Και θέλω πολύ να ξαναπάω. Απο θαλάσσης βέβαια είναι μια ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία πιστέυω. Ειδικά την ώρα που φτάνει το πλοίο... ο πλούς μέσα απο τον Ελλήσπονδο και την θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά, μέχρι τον Βόσπορο θα είναι κάτι το μοναδικό! Θα την έβγαζα όλη την ώρα στο κατάστρωμα με την φωτογραφική! :Cool:

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, και από εμένα ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ απο το ΙΔΙΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ

----------


## girl_from_gr

Καλημερα σας,
Μολις εχθες γυρισα απο την κρουαζιερα με το Κρισταλ και σκεφτηκα να σας γραψω και εγω την γνωμη μου.....

Οπως θα ξερεται ειχαμε ενα ατυχημα στον Πηραια και αντι για 5 το απογευμα ξεκινησαμε για Κωνσταντινουπολη στις 1 το βραδυ και φτασαμε Σαββατο το βραδυ.
Ολες οι εκδρομες ακυρωθυκαν και μονο λιγοι βγηκαν το ιδιο βραδυ που φτασαμε.
Την επομενη μερα εμεινε μεχρι το απογευμα αλλα δυστιχως ολα τα μαγαζια(και τα περισοτερα στην μεγαλη αγορα) ηταν κλειστα.Πραγμα που με στεναχωρισε αρκετα γιατι ως νεα κοπελα ηθελα να κανω και ψωνια........

Για ολη αυτη την ταλαιπορια και αργοπορια η Λουις μας προσφερε δωρεαν κοκτειλ..............

Κατα τα αλλα καλα περασαμε, ωραιο φαγητο ειχε, πολλες δραστηριοτητες, αριστη εξυπηρετηση οπως σας τα ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω......
Φυσικα δεν ηταν και Στελα Σολαρις αλλα απο οτι ακουσα ειναι το καλυτερο πλοιο της Λουης που υπαρχει αυτη την στιγμη.

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο το τι *μετασκευή* έχει δεχθεί αυτο το καράβι..


Στην περίπτωση του Sally Albatros - Cristal o όρος μετασκευή δεν είναι ο πλέον δόκιμος, αφού στην ουσία το πλοίο ανακατασκευάστηκε και δεν μετασκευάστηκε.

Μετά την καταστροφή από την φωτιά που υπέστη, το πλοίο χαρακτηρίστηκε ως TOTAL LOSS. Το μόνο που συνδέει το Albatros με το Cristal είναι η γάστρα του πλοίου πανω στην οποία κτιστήκαν εξ αρχής όλες οι υπερκατασκευές που υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή στο πλοίο.

¶ρα δεν μιλάμε για μετασκευή, αλλά για ένα καινούργιο στην ουσία πλοίο που ''χτίστηκε'' πάνω σε μία ''παλιά'' γάστρα.

----------


## .voyager

Xθές στον Πειραιά, αποπλέοντας.

DSC02364.JPG
DSC02368.JPG

----------


## dk

> Καλημερα σας,
> Οπως θα ξερεται ειχαμε ενα ατυχημα στον Πηραια και αντι για 5 το απογευμα ξεκινησαμε για Κωνσταντινουπολη στις 1 το βραδυ και φτασαμε Σαββατο το βραδυ.
> Ολες οι εκδρομες ακυρωθυκαν και μονο λιγοι βγηκαν το ιδιο βραδυ που φτασαμε.
> Την επομενη μερα εμεινε μεχρι το απογευμα αλλα δυστιχως ολα τα μαγαζια(και τα περισοτερα στην μεγαλη αγορα) ηταν κλειστα.Πραγμα που με στεναχωρισε αρκετα γιατι ως νεα κοπελα ηθελα να κανω και ψωνια....


girl_from_gr...σταθηκες πολυ ατυχη γιατι εχασες στην Πολη τις καλυτερες ωρες.
Οι 26-27 ωρες που μενει το πλοιο εκει ειναι πολυ λιγες και εσυ δεν πρεπει να εμεινες παραπανω απο 18...αν αφαιρεσουμε και τον υπνο δεν προλαβες να δεις σχεδον τιποτα!!!
Ευχομαι να σου δοθει η ευκαιρια να ξανακανεις το ταξιδι αυτο γιατι αξιζει τον κοπο.
Και μην ξεχνας, θελουμε....πολλες photos!!! :Wink:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

καλημερα και απο εμενα.φιλε πολυ καλη η ξεναγηση σου και πολυ ομορφο το cristal .αν και σταθηκε αφορμη να καθηστερισουμε την αναχωρηση για τις διακοπεσμας μετα το ατυχημα που ειχε με το lissos.μου εδωσες ηδεα για τη δικη μου κρουαζιερα που θα κανω με το valor της καρνιβαλ στην καραιβικη τον ιανουαριο.μηπως ξερεις πιος ειναι καπετανιος στο cristal;

----------


## dk

Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω γιατι δεν γνωριζω τον καπετανιο του Cristal.
Παντως σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και μην ξεχασεις...περιμενουμε αφιερωμα απο το Valor. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

βγαινοντας απο τα φαναρια..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21709

----------


## mastropanagos

31 του τρεχοντος μηνος σταματαει τις κρουαζιερες και δενει,να κανει και τη επισκευη του για να ειναι ετοιμο οταν επανελθει και παλι στην ενεργο δραση..!!

----------


## kalypso

άντε καλή του ξεκούραση λοιπόν!!

----------


## esperos

Σήμερα  το  πρωί  στο  Ξαβέρι


221108 024.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι μια με την πλωρη του καθώς βγαίνει απ τον Πειραιά...

----------


## Νικόλας

και αυτό ένα πολύ όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο :Very Happy: 
PC220137.jpg
PC220140.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Για που το εβαλε το Cristal? αυτη τι στιγμη βγαινει απο το λιμανι του Πειραια, μηπως Ελευσινα για δεξαμενισμο?
μαλλον οχι γιατι εφυγε μονο χωρις ρυμουλκα προς το separetion...

----------


## Apostolos

Για δοκιμαστικό το κόβω...
Αντε καλη αρχη!

----------


## dimitris

Μαλλον Aποστολε δοκιμαστικο γυρισε και παει για την θεση που ηταν δεμενο με τη διαφορα με πλωρη προς τα εξω.

----------


## Melis7

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά άκουσα ότι πρόκειται να επιμηκυνθεί ή τουλάχιστον αυτό σκέφτεται να κάνει η εταιρεία. Πάντως, αν γίνει αυτό το πλοίο θα γίνει πολύ πιο όμορφο απ'οτι είναι τώρα. Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, μοιάζει σαν μπαούλο, και το κυριότερο είναι ότι θα κερδίσει κάποιους κόμβους παραπάνω. Μακάρι, τελικά να γίνει η επιμήκυνσή του, κι όσο για τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να τους δώσουμε την ευκαιρία και θα μας βγάλουν ασπροπρόσωπους.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εγώ πάντως παιδιά άκουσα ότι πρόκειται να επιμηκυνθεί ή τουλάχιστον αυτό σκέφτεται να κάνει η εταιρεία. Πάντως, αν γίνει αυτό το πλοίο θα γίνει πολύ πιο όμορφο απ'οτι είναι τώρα. Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, μοιάζει σαν μπαούλο, και το κυριότερο είναι ότι θα κερδίσει κάποιους κόμβους παραπάνω. Μακάρι, τελικά να γίνει η επιμήκυνσή του, κι όσο για τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να τους δώσουμε την ευκαιρία και θα μας βγάλουν ασπροπρόσωπους.


Φίλε μου αυτήν την χρονιά αποκλείεται να κάνει το οτιδήποτε , έτσι που είναι τα πράγματα με την παγκόσμια οικονομία .Τώρα που άκουσες εσύ ότι σκέπτονται να κάνουν τέτοιο πράγμα !!  :Surprised:

----------


## Melis7

> Φίλε μου αυτήν την χρονιά αποκλείεται να κάνει το οτιδήποτε , έτσι που είναι τα πράγματα με την παγκόσμια οικονομία .Τώρα που άκουσες εσύ ότι σκέπτονται να κάνουν τέτοιο πράγμα !!


Εγώ φίλε μου Μαστροκώστα δεν είπα ότι θα γίνει τώρα η επιμήκυνση γιατί κάτι τέτοιο είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο αυτή τη στιγμή, κάτι λιγότερο από ένα μήνα που θα ξεκινήσουν οι κρουαζιέρες. Κι όσο για το που το έμαθα, είναι έγκυρη πηγή. *Απλά το σκέφτονται.* Ευχαριστώ πάντως πάρα πολύ που απάντησες στο μήνυμά μου κι ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις. Καλή συνέχεια σε ό,τι κι αν κάνεις!

----------


## cruiser

Παιδια η ιδεα της επιμηκινσης μπηκε στις καλενδες και λογο κρισης και αλλων τεχνικων δυσκολιων. 
Ηταν να γινει το 2010, οσο για τα ελληνικα ναυπηγεια δεν νομιζω να εχουν την τεχνογνωσια για τετοιο project. 
Το πλοιο το ειδαν απο ναυπηγεια τις Φιλανδιας και της Γερμανιας

----------


## Speedkiller

Xρόνια πολλά Leo!!!Nα τα εκατοστήσεις!!! :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33499

Aντε κ Νελίτης...:-P

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία που διάλεξες να μου πεις τις ευχές σου... Φανταστική!! Πάντα τέτοιες ομορφιές να βγάζεις  :Very Happy: .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Xρόνια πολλά Leo!!!Nα τα εκατοστήσεις!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33499
> 
> Aντε κ Νελίτης...:-P


Ωραία φωτογραφεία !!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ωραία φωτογραφεία !!!!


Είδα κ τα δικά σου καλλιτεχνήματα σην gallery απο Costa Concordia.... :Wink:

----------


## M.D.I

> Παιδια η ιδεα της επιμηκινσης μπηκε στις καλενδες και λογο κρισης και αλλων τεχνικων δυσκολιων. 
> Ηταν να γινει το 2010, οσο για τα ελληνικα ναυπηγεια δεν νομιζω να εχουν την τεχνογνωσια για τετοιο project. 
> Το πλοιο το ειδαν απο ναυπηγεια τις Φιλανδιας και της Γερμανιας


 ΣΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΜΗΚΥΝΣΗ ΤΟΥ ''AQUA JUEL''ΠOY ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ''ΛΑΜΔΑ''(ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ ΟΛΕ) ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ(ΟΛΕ-ΟΛΕ).ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ.ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΡΗΤΡΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΝΕ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Μην υποτιματε τις δυνατοτητες των Ελληνικων Ναυπηγιων.
> H Ναυπηγικη στην χωρα μας εχει μπει σε μια δυναμικη διχως 
> βεβαια να μπορει να συγκριθει με τις Ευρωπαικες μοναδες,*MEYER,AKER,FINCANTIERI* κλπ,αν ομως απορριπτουμε εκ προιμιου το επιχειρημα τοτε δεν προκειται ποτε να βεβαιωθει.
> Αποδειξη αυτου του επιχειρηματος στηριζεται στις προσφατες καθελκυσεις-παραδοσεις των *Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*/_Ν.ΧΙΟΣ_,-για μεγαλα /ακριβα projects-ενω σε οτι μας ενδιαφερει η αποπειρα στο *AQUA JEWEL* κριθικε εκ του αποτελεσματος ακρως επιτυχημενη.


 Φιλε *M.D.I* ευστοχος οπως μας συνηθιζεις αλλωστε.Κανω quote σε παλαιοτερο μηνυμα μου (17.Δεκ.2007)που ταυτιζεται με την γνωμη σου στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα που θα πρεπε να απασχολησει σε μεγαλο βαθμο πολλους στη Χωρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Cristal στον πειραια
IMG_5840.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Cristal στον πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33580


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφεία φίλε μου !!!!Μπραβο! :Wink:

----------


## kokomilko

Εγω παλι δεν εχω να προσθεσω σχολια.
Μ αρεσε ομως η παρουσιαση του dk και με την πρωτη ευκαιρεια θα το τιμησω

----------


## dk

> Εγω παλι δεν εχω να προσθεσω σχολια.
> Μ αρεσε ομως η παρουσιαση του dk και με την πρωτη ευκαιρεια θα το τιμησω


Ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!!
Να το τιμησεις συντομα...μια κρουαζιερα με το Cristal ειναι εμπειρια!!! :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Ποτε αρχιζει κρουαζιερα το Cristal για την πασχαλινη περιοδο?

----------


## Melis7

Το Cristal έχει αρχίσει εβδομαδιαίες κρουαζιέρες απο τις αρχές Μαρτίου. Φεύγει κάθε Παρασκευή από τον Πειραιά

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια το ειδα και εγω σημερα στο blog του scoufgian.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Cristal σε δύο λήψεις στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου. Στην πρώτη φαίνεται πάνω από τον Πρωτέα στις 15/4/2009, ενώ στην δεύτερη από την Ακαντιά στις 22/4/2009.

----------


## mike_rodos

Λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού κρουαζιερόπλοιων και επιβατικών πλοίων το Cristal πλαγιοδέτησε στο λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς, δίπλα στο καρνάγιο!!! Η φώτο για τους πολύ καλούς φίλους scoufgian και Leo!!!

DSCN1355.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ένα φθινοπωρινό σούρουπο το Cristal στον Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41836

----------


## Νικόλας

εχθες στον Πειραιά 
P6260007.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μινι αφιερωμα / συνεντευξη του Πλοιαρχου του _CRISTAL_ 
*Cpt Λεωνιδα ΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ* στο ΜΑRINEWS......

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8824

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Cristal*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio035.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το *CRISTAL* απο το τακτικο περασμα του απο τη ΠΑΤΜΟ:
CRISTAL.jpg
CRISTAL1.jpg

----------


## nkr

Το CRISTAL δεμενο στον Πειραια.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Cristal αναχωρεί σιγά σιγά από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## LocoRoco

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό παιδιά!
Ευχαριστούμε :-)

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 Μια νυχτερινή φωτογραφία του Cristal στη Μύκονο.

----------


## DimitrisT

11/9 Το Cristal δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

----------


## nkr

Το CRISTAL στην Σαντορινη.

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentId=12728

----------


## stratoscy

Το cristal αλλάζει όνομα?Παιδιά κατα τύχη μπήκα στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας και είδα οτι  άλλαξαν την ιστοσελίδα  αλλά άλλαξε και το όνομα του βαποριού?

http://www.louiscruises.com/vesselsspecs.html?SHP=LC

----------


## despo

Με την καινούργια δρομολογιακή περίοδο θα προστεθεί το όνομα 'Λούης'.
Απ'ό,τι έχω πληροφορηθεί στην τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα για φέτος, που θα ξεκινήσει αυριο απο τον Πειραιά (ναυλωμένο) θα περάσει και απο Λεμεσό.

----------


## stratoscy

Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλe despo για την πληροφορία.Μακάρι να ήμουν μεγαλύτερος και να μπορούσα να οδηγώ και να πάω να απολαύσω από κοντά. :Sad:

----------


## marsant

CRISTAL ερχομενο απο Ηρακλειο,με πλωρη για την καλντερα,στους φιλους Mike και αρτεμη για τα καλουδια που ανεβαζουν..

----------


## mike_rodos

thank you Μαρίνο!!! Είπαμε η Σαντορίνη δεν συγκρίνετε.. Αλλά πρέπει να αφιερώσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου κάτι.. Cristal αναχωρόντας από Ρόδο με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο στις 19/8/09...

DSCN2647.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

marsant thanks!!!Cristal.....Σου έρχεται marsant....στρίβει κ βάζει πλώρη για να έρθει να σε βρει!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69111

----------


## marsant

Mαζευτειτε γιατι θα τρελανετε κοσμο,καθιστε καλα......:mrgreen:.Να σται καλα παιδες

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μου αρέσει που μπήκαν οι φωτό κ σου ερχονται με σειρά που ακολουθούν το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου...χαχαχα....Ροδο-Ηρακλειο-Σαντορινη!!!Τι άλλο θες????

----------


## Melis7

Εδώ η φοβερή πλώρη του πλοίου......!!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη φωτογραφια απο Πειραια.Τσιμινιερα μπλε παρακαλω 
peiraias 038.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Μα έτσι δεν διακρίνεται εύκολα το 'L'  :Confused:

----------


## Naias II

Είναι να μην απορείς; Θα ήθελα να ήξερα αυτή η αλλαγή αρέσει στην εταιρεία; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Express Pigasos

μπλε δεν βαφτηκε και στο LOUIS MAJESTY???και το κοκκινο που ηταν πανω απο το L  θα ειναι το σημα στη τσιμινιερα απο οτι γνωριζω...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Υπό λογικές συνθήκες το L θα έπρεπε να είχε αφαιρεθεί... και να παραμείνει ο κόκκινος ήλιος όπως στο LOUIS MAJESTY... Για να δούμε... Πάντως δεν είναι τόσο εμφανίσμιο όσο το περίμενα το CRISTAL με τα νέα χρώματα...

----------


## Melis7

όντως, δεν είναι τόσο όμορφο το Cristal, με μπλε τσιμινιέρα. ¨ηθελα να αναφερθώ κι εγώ στο ζήτημα του χρώματος.... Δεν θα ήταν τουλάχιστον πιο όμορφο το 'l' να βαφόταν άσπρο και να υπήρχε το κόκκινο από πάνω? Ετσι, θα ήταν ευδιάκριτο και πιστεύω πιο ωραίο......

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ναι, αλλά απ'ότι κατάλαβα το L δεν αποτελεί κομμάτι του νέου λογότυπου...
Απ'ότι αντιλήφθηκα το νέο concept θα είναι μπλε φουγάρα με τον κόκκινο ήλιο... χωρίς το L...
Κάτι παρόμοιο είχε επιχειρήσει και στο παρελθόν η εταιρεία, αφού θυμάμαι (για περιορισμένο διάστημα) το SERENADE και το AUSONIA να έχουν μόνο τον κόκκινο ήλιο στο φουγάρο τους.

----------


## lostromos

Πάντως (σύμπτωση?), τα δύο πλοία με όνομα Louis xxxxx, έχουν μπλε τσιμινιέρα. Για να δούμε, θα βάψουν και τ' άλλα, ή πάνε να δημιουργήσουν κάτι σαν τα "Μπλέ" και τα "Ασπρα" πλοία της Ηπειρωτικής παλιά? (Μπλέ = ανώτερα και ακριβώτερα αν θυμάστε).

----------


## Νικόλας

και άλλη μια σε μπλέ έκδοση  :Very Happy: 
P2070518.jpg
να πω την αλήθεια το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι και τόσο καλό !!

----------


## lostromos

Ίσως γιατί το μπλέ που έβαλαν φέρνει λίγο προς το "λουλακί". Αν ήταν σαν το μπλέ της πλαϊνής φάσας, θα έδειχνε καλύτερο.

----------


## diagoras

Και μια φωτογραφια με την παλια του τσιμινιερα το βραδυ της 26ης Δεκεμβριου  
PEIRAIAS 064.JPG

----------


## Melis7

> Και μια φωτογραφια με την παλια του τσιμινιερα το βραδυ της 26ης Δεκεμβριου  
> PEIRAIAS 064.JPG


Πολύ πιο όμορφο έτσι..... Για ακόμα μία φορά λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα, αλλά η αλήθεια πρέπει να λέγεται

----------


## nautikatzas

στη μανουβρα αν κ εχει μεγαλα εξαλα σκιζει το βαπορι,εκανα για λιγο καιρο μεσα δοκιμος κ το ειδα στην πραξη, αρκει να μην εχει παρα πολυ αερα, γιατι το επηρρεαζουν οι ανεμοι....

απο τα αγαπημενα μου βαπορια

----------


## ιθακη

σου αφιερωνω λοιπον την γαλλικη του μυτουλα...
DSCN1962.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> σου αφιερωνω λοιπον την γαλλικη του μυτουλα...
> DSCN1962.JPG


 Και νεα γραμματοσειρα βλεπω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nautikatzas

και νεο χρωμα στη τσιμινιερα...!

πιο ομορφο ειναι ετσι πιστευω.....
αν του εκαναν κ την επιμηκυνση που λεγοταν στην εταιρεια, θα γινοταν πανεμορφο.!

----------


## nautikatzas

να και μερικες φωτο του απο το μπαρκο μου...

νυχτα στην πατμο,στην αγκυρα και βγαιναμε να φαμε σε ταβερνακι με την λατζα...

στη σαντορινη τραβηγμενη απο την γεφυρα ( κ εχει πολυ διαστημικη γεφυρα οπως συνηθιζουν οι βορειοευρωπαιοι)

και στην ροδο αραγμενοι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Cristal*...Πειραιας 31-12-2009.

DSCN0922.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Cristal αναχώρησε από τον Πειραιά στις 21:45 με προορισμό την Σύρο...Νίκο_V ετοιμάσου...*

----------


## Melis7

Έχουμε καλή ανταπόκριση από τη Σύρο.... Δεν πιστεύω να μας αφήσει έτσι ο φίλος Nikos V. :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *To Cristal αναχώρησε από τον Πειραιά στις 21:45 με προορισμό την Σύρο...Νίκο_V ετοιμάσου...*





> Έχουμε καλή ανταπόκριση από τη Σύρο.... Δεν πιστεύω να μας αφήσει έτσι ο φίλος Nikos V.


 :Very Happy:  :Cool: !!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Επεσε πριν λιγο απο την δεξαμενη, ας το δουμε!
P2190049.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Από ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία έχει αλλάξει γνώμη και έβαψε την τσιμινιέρα με ένα πιο ανοιχτό χρώμα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν νομίζω!Απλώς η αντηλιά το κάνει να μοιάζει πιο ανοιχτό!

----------


## Nikos_V

Μολις τωρα το Cristal ελυσε καβους απο το Νεωριο με προορισμο το μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά!
Για τον καλό μας φίλο απο την Σύρο Nikos_V και τον mastrokosta!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79148

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο, η ώρα που επέλεξες για φωτογράφιση είναι η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ!!! Ο ουρανός έχει ένα μαγικό μπλε χρώμα που απογειώνει τη φωτογραφία!!! Πολλά μπράβο!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά!*
> *Για τον καλό μας φίλο απο την Σύρο Nikos_V και τον mastrokosta!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79148


Μανο, σ ευχαριστω και να σαι παντα καλα ! ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ!!!

----------


## Melis7

> *Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά!
> Για τον καλό μας φίλο απο την Σύρο Nikos_V και τον mastrokosta!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79148


Τι φοβερά χρώματα είναι αυτά......??????

----------


## Melis7

Κι εκεί που ήμουν σήμερα στον Πειραιά, βλέπω το Cristal να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι...... Μάλλον θα είχε πάει για δοκιμαστικό!!!! Αν ξέρετε το λόγο, παρακαλώ διορθώστε με!!!!! Όριστε και τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία......

----------


## ιθακη

> Κι εκεί που ήμουν σήμερα στον Πειραιά, βλέπω το Cristal να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι...... Μάλλον θα είχε πάει για δοκιμαστικό!!!! Αν ξέρετε το λόγο, παρακαλώ διορθώστε με!!!!! Όριστε και τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία......


σωστος,δοκιμαστηκο εκαμε λογο του οτι προχθες αν θυμαμαι καλα γυριε απο Νεωριο...οριστε και ο οποπλους του απο την δεξαμενη του Βασιλιαδη που ημουν...
cristal 3.JPG

cristal 4.JPG

και αυτο που εσυ εβγαλες απο το porto di leone εγω το εβγαλα απο το κλειστο του βολει της Δραπετσωνας
cristal.JPG

cristal 2.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Κι εκεί που ήμουν σήμερα στον Πειραιά, βλέπω το Cristal να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι...... Μάλλον θα είχε πάει για δοκιμαστικό!!!! Αν ξέρετε το λόγο, παρακαλώ διορθώστε με!!!!! Όριστε και τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία......


To πλοιο αλλαξε οψη με τις πετυχημενες παρεμβασεις αισθητικης.
Ο χρωματισμος της τσιμινιερας αλλα και το νεο σινιαλο -ακομα και η νεα γραμματοσειρα στο ονομα- σε συνδιασμο με το χαμηλωμα του bottom top ομορφηναν το πλοιο ακομα περισσοτερο.
Επιτελους επιτυχημενες παρεμβασεις για βελτιωση της εικονας βαποριου που σπανια πλεον παρατηρουμε.

----------


## stratoscy

Φαίνεται ότι άφησε το πρώτο του όνομα, χωρις το 'Louis' μπροστά.

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια αλλαγής θέσης στον Πειραιά!
Eξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον φίλο mastrokostas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80247

----------


## ιθακη

> *Σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια αλλαγής θέσης στον Πειραιά!*
> *Eξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον φίλο mastrokostas!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80247


και λογο συμπτωσης ο vinman ηταν κοντα στο κοκκινο φαναρι,και εγω απεναντι στο πρασινο αλλα φωτογραφιζαμε το ιδιο ακριβως πλοιο...
για τον mastrokosta και ολους τους funς του εδω μεσα...
cristal 1.JPG

cristal 2.JPG

cristal 3.JPG

cristal 4.JPG

cristal 5.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

για να παει τελικα με την πλωρη προς την εξοδο του ΟΛΠ
cristal 6.JPG

και μια βραδυνη την ωρα που εφευγα απο τον ΟΛΠ
cristal 7.JPG

----------


## Melis7

Τελικά, υπήρχαν πολλοί φίλοι στο λιμάνι και έχουμε το καράβι από διαφορετικές όψεις...... Τα μάτια του nautilia είναι αμέτρητα και είναι ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.....

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Σήμερα το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά!
> Για τον καλό μας φίλο απο την Σύρο Nikos_V και τον mastrokosta!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79148


vinman σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ :Cool: Το ξημερωμα εχει τα δικα του καταπληκτικα χρωματα οπως και το Cristal!!!

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με κάποιες διαφημίσεις που είχα δεί, το πλοίο απο σήμερα ξεκινάει με ναυλωμένες κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σύμφωνα με κάποιες διαφημίσεις που είχα δεί, το πλοίο απο σήμερα ξεκινάει με ναυλωμένες κρουαζιέρες.


Έτσι ακριβώς χθες έφυγε από Πειραιά με προορισμό το Κουσάντασι της Τουρκίας και αύριο έρχετε Ρόδο. :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CRISTAL στη μπουκα του πειραια

IMG_0301.JPG

----------


## parianos

Το περασμενο Σεπτεμβριο ημουν στο BLUE STAR NAXOS και στο δρομο το περασαμε....

CRISTAL (1).jpg

CRISTAL (2).jpg

CRISTAL (3).jpg

CRISTAL (4).jpg

CRISTAL (5).jpg

----------


## lostromos

Στον Πειραιά.

----------


## vinman

*...σημερινή αναχώρηση..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93246

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=vinman;356502]*...σημερινή αναχώρηση..!*

Superb photo of Cristal, she looks really impressive from this angle!

Thank you so much, Henry.

----------


## vinman

*Thanks you Henry!
Another one photo for you!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93330

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=vinman;356740]*Thanks you Henry!*
*Another one photo for you!!*

Fantastic, thanks again for this incredible stern shot!

Henry.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Στον Πειραιά στις 2-4-2010..
*P4022329.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Mastrokostas,Henry Casciaro..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93866

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=vinman;358295]*Για τους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Mastrokostas,Henry Casciaro..!*

*Thanks for your dedication and yet another great photo of this handsome ship. She looks really powerful in her turn.*

*All the best, Henry.*

----------


## Trakman

> *Για τους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Mastrokostas,Henry Casciaro..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93866


¶λλη μια εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία από το Μάνο!!! Να'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## lostromos

Κατάπρυμνα, τη Παρασκευή.

----------


## lostromos

Πειραιάς, 23/7/2010.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Fantastic photo Lostromos of this handsome ship...many thanks!

Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

Να σαι καλά φίλε lostromos,διότι όλα τα βαπόρια όμορφα είναι ,αλλά αυτά που στην πρύμη τους κυματίζει η Ελληνική σημαία ,και γράφει Piraeus,έχουν άλλη ομορφιά  ! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά. P1040869.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΜΙΚΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΣ αλλα ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ / ΟΜΟΡΦΟ / ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LVug2yabpQ

20101001071332(4).jpg

20101001165156(1).jpg


20101001164517(1).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Cristal δεμένο στον Πειραιά στις 10/12/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

CRISTAL 01 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman.Μικρό αλλά όμορφο. :Wink:  P1040867.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue. Υπέροχη :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Για τους φίλους nkr,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman.Μικρό αλλά όμορφο. P1040867.jpg


Koτερο το καραβακι!
Αυτη η γωνια ληψης ειναι που το αναδεικνυει γιατι στην προοψη ειναι σα.... καβηλια :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

Το όμορφο Crystal ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά και καθρεφτίζεται στα νερά της βροχής που είχε πέσει την προηγούμενη μέρα.

----------


## despo

Τρομερή πραματικά φωτογραφία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Cristal...Πειραιας 5-2-2011_
_ DSCF0155.jpg_

----------


## myria

Pote 3ekina ta3idia gia fetos? telika 8a kratisei tin elliniki simaia?

----------


## george123

Δες την είδηση εδώ.

----------


## NikosP

12/03/2011 Στον Πειραιά
Louis Cristal.JPG
Για τον mastrokostas

----------


## johny18

> Το όμορφο Crystal ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά και καθρεφτίζεται στα νερά της βροχής που είχε πέσει την προηγούμενη μέρα.


 
Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι όλα τα λεφτά . ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ . :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## zamas

louis cristal piraeus 01 - ok.jpg

*Αναχωρηση 14/03* απο Πειραια

----------


## vinman

Κυριακή 13 Μαρτίου!
Το πρωί πλώρα....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126627


...το βράδυ πρύμα....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126628


...αλλά και απο το πλάι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126629

----------


## lostromos

Βλέπω το Cristal, ξεκίνησε σήμερα τις κρουαζιέρες.
Στο Ais με προορισμό Μύκονο.
Καλά ταξίδια!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά, μόλις έχει τελειώσει το embarkation και ετοιμάζετε για αναχώρηση! 
Για τον φίλο Lostromos !
IMG_1235.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε lostromos δεν ξεκίνησε σήμερα, τουλάχιστον απο τις 18/03/2011 έχει ξεκινήσει γιατί όπως βλέπεις στις φωτο στην πλώρη είναι μαζεμένη για εκπαίδευση στα σωσίβια :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, vinman, zamas, johny18, NikosP, george123, myria, T.S.S. APOLLON, despo, hayabusa, DeepBlue και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


LOUIS CRISTAL 12 18-03-2011.jpgLOUIS CRISTAL 13 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## lostromos

@pantelis2009
Έχεις δίκιο, μάλλον ξεκίνησε τη περασμένη Παρασκευή.

@mastrokostas
Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Υπέροχη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Ed87kas

Συγνωμη παιδια, αλλα πως ανεβαζω φωτογραφειες στα θεματα των πλοιων???

----------


## Ed87kas

DSC00340.jpgDSC00340.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

καλωσηρθες και ευχαριστουμε για την φωτο της ομοσταυλης συναντησης που δεν θα ξαναδουμε

----------


## Ed87kas

Στενο Σαμου-Τουρκιας κολπος Μυκαλης, οκτομβριος 2008.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρηση του απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 21/03/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και lostromos, mastrokostas, Ed87kas (καλώς ήλθες) & Ιθάκη:grin:.


LOUIS CRISTAL 30 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN4252.jpg

*LOUIS Cristal* *στη χθεσινή του άφιξη στη Μύκονο.*

----------


## mike_rodos

Μετά την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του φίλου proussos.
Το Louis Cristal στη Ρόδο στις 6/4/2011

MikeRodos1202.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Δεμενο στον Προλιμενα.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,mike_rodos,proussos,lostromos,mastrok  ostas,Ed87kas,Ιθακη,Κωστακης,Καρολος,
Dimitris T.,giorgos 249 και Vinman*
100_5559.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση nkr!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Δεμενο στον Προλιμενα.....*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,mike_rodos,proussos,lostromos,mastrok  ostas,Ed87kas,Ιθακη,Κωστακης,Καρολος,*
> *Dimitris T.,giorgos 249 και Vinman*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129130


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέριες. :Wink: 


LOUIS CRISTAL 14 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Διαβάζω στη Ναυτεμπορική περί επιπλοκών στη σημερινή αναχώρηση του Louis Cristal.
Εύχομαι να πρυτανεύσει η λογική. 
Το πλοίο είναι ακόμη δεμένο στη Παγόδα.

----------


## despo

Οπως φαίνεται στο ΑΙΣ, αλλά γράφει και το Marinews, το πλοίο (ευτυχώς) αναχώρησε για την κρουαζιέρα του.

----------


## tzekas

ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΚΟΚΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ 28 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΣ ΣΥΡΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΗΣΕ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Βρηκα αυτο στο ιντερνετ σαν αρχειο..και ειπα να το ανεβασω 
H φωτια του SALLY ALBATROSS ..το σημερινο LOUIS CRISTAL

----------


## P@vlos

Καλώς έκανες Πέτρο μιας και δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε κάπου μεταφρασμένο... Είχα 2-3 χρόνια να το πετύχω κάπου!

----------


## Giannis G.

Το Louis Cristal στο λιμάνι της Πάτμου τον Οκτώβριο,, εκτως κρουαζιερών μάλλον για το 2013 το πλοίο δύσκολα τα πράγματα!
DSC03405.jpg

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Αν δεν δραστηριοποιηθεί το πλοίο το 2013 μήπως έχει ακουστεί ποιο θα μπει στη θέση του?

----------


## Giannis G.

Louis Olympia, Orient Queen και Thomson Spirit και το Coral αλλα και το Cristal ειναι εκτώς!

----------


## despo

Θα υπάρχει λογικά και άλλο ένα που θα κάνει τις καλοκαιρινές κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LOUIS CRISTAL στις 30-09-2011 στον Πειραιά.

LOUIS CRISTAL 43 30-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Το πλοιο αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα μιας απο τις θεαματικοτερες σε εκταση μετασκευες που εγιναν ποτε.Οποιος το ψαξει στο google με το αρχικο του ονομα (Viking Saga) θα παθει πλακα.

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Θα υπάρχει λογικά και άλλο ένα που θα κάνει τις καλοκαιρινές κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο.


Αν προσέξεις φίλε στο site της εταιρείας το ORIENT QUEEN έχει ένα κενό 2 μηνών (Ιούλιος & Αύγουστος) άρα μάλλον προορίζεται για δρομολόγια από Λεμεσό! Όπως συνέβη και πριν μερικά χρόνια με το EMERALD, προφανώς λόγω της κρίσης που χτύπησε για τα καλά και εμάς στην Κύπρο, η εταιρεία θα δραστηριοποιηθεί μόνο για δύο μήνες, αλλά και με την έξτρα κρουαζιέρα του SPIRIT τον Φεβρουάριο...

----------


## despo

Εχεις δίκιο, το είδα και εγω. Ομως δεν θα υπάρχει 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα ; Θα μείνει με μόνο ενα πλοίο το καλοκαίρι ειτε απο Πειραιά, ειτε απο Λαύριο;Δεν έχω μπροστά μου την πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση που είχε στείλει η εταιρεία για τα πρακτορεία, για να δώ τι έγραφε.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo CRYSTAL.jpgΒγαίνοντας απο τον Πειραιά για μιά ακόμα κρουαζιέρα. Αραγε φέτος το καλοκαίρι που θα βρίσκεται ;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Του χρονου το χειμωνα παντως θα παει Κουβα..

----------


## Aquaman

Στο καλο  :Razz: .Σορρυ για την κακια που θα πω αλλα ειναι απο τα λιγα βαπορια που θα με κανουν να πω: καλυτερα να μην βλεπω κανενα καραβι,παρα αυτο το πραγμα  :Razz:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Στο καλο .Σορρυ για την κακια που θα πω αλλα ειναι απο τα λιγα βαπορια που θα με κανουν να πω: καλυτερα να μην βλεπω κανενα καραβι,παρα αυτο το πραγμα


μπορεις να κατεβεις Πειραια..εφυγε το πλοιο  :Razz:   Εδω και λιγες ωρες βρισκεται στη Κυνοσουρα..

----------


## pantelis2009

> μπορεις να κατεβεις Πειραια..εφυγε το πλοιο  Εδω και λιγες ωρες βρισκεται στη Κυνοσουρα..


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου. Να και η απόδειξη. :Fat: 

LOUIS CRISTAL 51 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## despo

Πρώτη φορά σε αυτή τη θέση και μάλιστα εν όψει καλοκαιρινής περιόδου. Τέτοιο κατάντημα και στην 
κρουαζιέρα ...

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει διακοπές Σαλαμύκονο...

Στης 27/09/2007 όμως είχε κάνει πάταγο στην άφιξη του στον Πειραιά μετά απο την παρουσίαση του σε παράγωντες της κρουαζιέρας...

P1000674.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπολογίστε πόσος κόσμος δεν θα δουλέψει φέτος , με το δέσιμο του βαποριού !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει διακοπές Σαλαμύκονο...
> 
> Στης 27/09/2007 όμως είχε κάνει πάταγο στην άφιξη του στον Πειραιά μετά απο την παρουσίαση του σε παράγωντες της κρουαζιέρας...


Beautiful shot Apostolos many thanks ! Can anyone translate the latest comments on Cristal and why she is laid up at Kynossoura as cannot follow in Greek.....

Henry.

----------


## Apostolos

The vessel will remain idle at Salamis island until further info. The photo was taken at her first voy with cruise agents at 2007

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> The vessel will remain idle at Salamis island until further info. The photo was taken at her first voy with cruise agents at 2007


Thanks Apostolos they will have plenty of time to get her ready for her Cuban charter next winter. Here is a good shot of her at Istanbul by Wil Weijsters on Shipspotting.

1763650.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

I just hope they don't dress her like this !! (reminds me of the Norwegian Cruise Line fleet...ugh)

Henry.

YourShip_promote.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Haha,these flowers were her real paintjob?I thought it was photoshop.What a ridiculous idea.

----------


## ιθακη

certainly is photoshop cause a few days ago I met the ship at Salamis port, hadn't any paint on it,as we can see at the picture below....

cristal.jpg

The picture was taken on 23 March 2013

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ιθάκη,το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή "Salamis port" ;  Θα νομίζουν οι ξένοι ότι στο λιμάνι της Κούλουρης πάνε κρουαζιερόπλοια...

----------


## ιθακη

Φίλε Βίκτωρα, ούτε που ξέρω πως το λέγ αανε το μέρος εκεί, ούτε τίποτε άλλο..... εγώ ήμουν έτοιμος να το πω Αμπελάκια, ή ακόμα χειρότερα να έγραφα "I met the ship at α beach, near to Salamis port"... Δεν είχα σκοπό να κάνω μάθημα γεωγραφίας στους ξένους, παρά μόνο να τους δε'ίξω ότι δεν βάφτηκε το πλοίο....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε Βίκτωρα, ούτε που ξέρω πως το λέγ αανε το μέρος εκεί, ούτε τίποτε άλλο..... εγώ ήμουν έτοιμος να το πω Αμπελάκια, ή ακόμα χειρότερα να έγραφα "I met the ship at α beach, near to Salamis port"... Δεν είχα σκοπό να κάνω μάθημα γεωγραφίας στους ξένους, παρά μόνο να τους δε'ίξω ότι δεν βάφτηκε το πλοίο....


Kυνόσουρα είναι η περιοχή έξω από το Αμπελάκι λίγο πολύ γνωστή σε Έλληνες κ ξένους καραβολάτρες,

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στη Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας, 24 Μαρτίου 2013.

07.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Το κακασχημο πλοιο στο Λαυριο ,το 2009 εαν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Κακάσχημο ή μη νομίζω όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι τέτοιου μεγέθους πλοίο είναι κρίμα να παραμένει παροπλισμένο για μια ολόκληρη σεζόν...

----------


## Aquaman

Καθε πλοιο,ανεξαρτητως μεγεθους ή ειδους, παρουσιαζει θλιβερο θεαμα σε μια ακινησια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LOUIS CRISTAL ακομη και αυτές τις ημέρες παραμένει δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 30-04-2013 απο το Πέραμα. 

LOUIS CRISTAL 52 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Απο οποια γωνια και αν το δεις τελικα...διαχρονικα τραγικο σχεδιο.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good photo of Louis Cristal at Santorini taken in Oct 2012 by Salpigktis Giorgos on Shipspotting.

Henry.

1797855.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LOUIS CRISTAL όπως φαίνετε σήμερα στην Κυνόσουρα που είναι αραγμένο. 

LOUIS CRISTAL 60 11-06-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Mετά από παραμονή αρκετών μηνών στις ναυπογοεπισκευαστικές περιοχές πέριξ του Πειραιά, το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα κατευθύνεται στη Σύρο για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του στο Νεώριο.

----------


## leo85

Το CRISTAL σήμερα το μεσημέρι,λίγο πριν μας αφήσει για τη Σύρο.(έχει αλλάξει σινιάλο)!!!!!!!!!

LOUIS CRISTAL 3-11-2013 01.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το CRISTAL σήμερα το μεσημέρι,λίγο πριν μας αφήσει για τη Σύρο.(έχει αλλάξει σινιάλο)!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOUIS CRISTAL 3-11-2013 01.gif


 Έχει ένα σύμπλεγμα C C γιά τις κρουαζιέρες στην Κούβα.

----------


## ιθακη

> Έχει ένα σύμπλεγμα C C γιά τις κρουαζιέρες στην Κούβα.


Είναι τα αρχικά της εταιρίας που το ναυλώνει..... CUBA CRUISE

----------


## leo85

Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπορι ειναι για δεξαμενισμο στην Συρο αυτες τις μερες !!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good photo of Louis Cristal at Drapetsona before leaving for Syros drydocking (by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting). You can clearly see the CC logo on the funnel for her forthcoming charter to Cuba Cruise. Lets hope they don't paint those awful flower patterns on her superstructure!!

Henry.

1911072.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Πλοίο επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## lostromos

Καλή τύχη νάχει το πλοίο μ' αυτή τη ναύλωση. Δεν έχω σε εκτίμηση του Βραζιλιάνους ναυλωτές, από μιά περιπέτεια που είχαμε 20 χρόνια πριν...

----------


## Giannis G.

Πλοιαρχος του και πάλι ο καπτα Στάθης Γκουμας, ο οποίος το είχε και την περιοδο του 2012.. και θα το εχει και για το 2014.. 
Εδώ στην Πάτμο τον Σεπτεμβρη του 12 DSC03406.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Πλοίο με την καινούργια φορεσιά του.

LOUIS CRISTAL 18-11-2013 01.gif

Στις 24 Νοεμβρίου θα φύγει για Κούβα,να ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Giannis G.

Τελικα μπηκαν αυτα τα αθλια λουλουδακια...

----------


## ιθακη

Αναχώρησε χθες (24/11) στις 17:00 το Louis Cristal για την ναύλωσή του στην μακρινή Κούβα. Καλά ταξίδια να ευχηθούμε στον καπετάν Στάθη Γκούμα και το πλήρωμά του καλά ταξίδια....

IMG_1698.jpg IMG_1700.jpg IMG_1701.jpg IMG_1707.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends I hope our colleague from the Shipfriends website 'Panagia Ekatontapiliani' does not mind me posting these excellent photos which he took of Louis Cristal in her colourful livery just before sailing....

I know most of you will hate it but I must admit she does'nt look that bad, maybe its because the colourful flower patterns actually suit her profile. Anyway she will look good in the Caribbean sunshine at least....!!

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Photo of Louis Cristal taken at Havana on 30/12 by Kim Viktor (courtesy Shipspotting). She looks good in Caribbean waters and from passenger feedback her cruises are apparently doing very well. Maybe Louis should use this as an opportunity to expand outside the Med!

Henry.

----------


## leo85

Το Louis Cristal τελείωσε με τη ναύλωση στην Κούβα, Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι κάτω από τη Μεθώνη και αύριο το πρωί στο Λαύριο.

----------


## lavriotis

Το Louis Cristal με τα νέα του χρώματα τώρα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!!

----------


## bosses

Σημερα περασε απο Καβαλα λιγες ωρες αλλα δυστηχως λογο εργασιας δεν προλαβα φωτο την επομενη ελπιζω.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another gem of a photo by Roy Batty in Shipspotting. The Louis Cristal looks really good here in the new livery, amazing how quickly they painted it on must have been a very quick job in Lavrion before starting her Aegean season.

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

A great shot of Louis Cristal with the Istanbul skyline as a backdrop (author/source unkown).

14071381006_9b6690ef61_h.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

LOUIS CRISTAL όταν στις 22-07-2014 ήταν στο CESME. Φωτο από το φίλο SELIM SAN και τον ευχαριστώ.

LOUIS CRISTAL 67 22-07-2014 CESME SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P1010845.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το LOUIS CRISTAL με τα κουβανέζικα του χρώματα. 

LOUIS CRISTAL 18-11-2014 04.gif.

----------


## ιθακη

Ίδια είναι με αυτά που είχε όταν έφυγε στις 24-11-13, στην προηγούμενη Κουβανέζικη ναύλωση....

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...302#post516302

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ίδια είναι με αυτά που είχε όταν έφυγε στις 24-11-13, στην προηγούμενη Κουβανέζικη ναύλωση....
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...302#post516302


Mιά φορά ναυλώθηκε στην Κούβα.

----------


## ιθακη

ά εγώ νόμιζα ότι ξανά ναυλώθηκε τώρα....

----------


## Giannis G.

Νοεμβρη ξαναφευγει για την Κουβα!

----------


## leo85

Η Σημερινή του αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.

LOUIS CRISTAL 29-8-2014 01.gif.

29-8-2014

----------


## Ilias 92

Απ' ότι φαίνεται πήγε καλά πέρσι η Κούβα και το καράβι θα παει και φέτος στην Cuba Cruises. 
Το πλοιο θα ξεκινήσει το υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι στις 28 Νοεμβρίου με σταθμού στην Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Μαροκο, Πορτογαλία, Μπαρμπέιντος, Άγ. Λουκία, Τζαμάικα, και Κούβα σε ενα ταξίδι 25 ημερών. Απο εκεί θα ξεκινήσει τις κανονικές 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του στις 22 Δεκέμβρη μέχρι και τις 23 Μαρτη του 15.
Καλες θάλασσες και καλές δουλειές να εχει το πλοιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δλδ το positioning voyage,όπως λέγεται,το προσφέρει σαν κρουαζιέρα αν κατάλαβα καλά.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δλδ το positioning voyage,όπως λέγεται,το προσφέρει σαν κρουαζιέρα αν κατάλαβα καλά.


Transatlantic λεγετε κληρουχα  στην κρουαζιέρα !  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Transatlantic λεγετε κληρουχα στην κρουαζιέρα !


Mπορεί να το λέγατε έτσι.Κ αν δεν ήταν Ατλαντικός;
Πάντως σε όλα τα αγγλόφωνα έντυπα,στο διαδίκτυο δεν έχω δει τελευταία,positioning voyage το έγραφαν.
Δλδ αυτό που λέει,το ταξίδι προς το λιμάνι απ' όπου θα ξεκινάει η κρουαζιέρα ή το δρομολόγιο κ το οποίο συχνά προσφέρεται όλο ή τμήμα του σαν κρουαζιέρα γιά να μη πάει άδειο εννοείται :Fat: .

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν λέει τιμή για το κροσαρισμα! Λογικά πρέπει να ειναι χαμηλή τιμή και μεγάλη εμπειρία τέτοιο ταξίδι!
Αν θέλετε ρωτάμε τιμή :Smile:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Hi guys just came across this illustration of the 'new look' for Celestyal Cristal and Celestyal Olympia from a UK travel website www.logitravel.co.uk although the company has still not launched the new brand officially.

I think it looks quite smart in light blue and gold with the famous Greek windmills as a central theme. I have just returned from a 7 day cruise on the Louis Cristal which was very enjoyable and will be posting some photos soon.

http://www.logitravel.co.uk/cruises/...-15770754.html

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a better image although its still quite small.

cabnaviera_67.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

I cannot understand why the owners write "Celestyal" instead of the right "Celestial".

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> I cannot understand why the owners write "Celestyal" instead of the right "Celestial".


The reasons for this are copywrite or trademark restrictions since there are other companies registered under the name 'Celestial' especially in the US they could be liable to legal proceedings and this could be financially costly to the company so they prefer to use an alternative spelling rather than risk an expensive court case which they could lose.

The same thing happened when they named the 'Cristal' the correct spelling should have been 'Crystal' but there were other companies with this registered name already such as Crystal Cruises etc. so they chose 'Cristal' instead. Quite clever really but I suppose they could also have used a completely different name.

Henry.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

You are quite enlightening!

VICTOR

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Victor here are some photos which I took on my recent 7 day cruise on her ex Lavrion taken at Agios Nikolaos, Rhodes, Chios and Symi.

IMGP0289.jpg IMGP0291.jpg IMGP0323.jpg IMGP0340.jpg IMGP0337.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Very nice, I was born in Chios :Pride: !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Very nice, I was born in Chios!


What a coincidence Victor! It was my first visit to Chios and I loved it. Its so different to other Greek islands, much more traditional and less commercialised by mass tourism I thought from what little I saw. I also loved the beautiful waterfront with the shops, cafes and restaurants and the fact that the ship docks right above it. It was also a lovely sunny day with a fresh wind blowing so would have loved to have seen the rest of the island.......but I will definitely go back. I am also very interested in its shipping heritage and the fact that it has been home to so many important maritime figures and companies.

Henry.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> What a coincidence Victor! It was my first visit to Chios and I loved it. Its so different to other Greek islands, much more traditional and less commercialised by mass tourism I thought from what little I saw. I also loved the beautiful waterfront with the shops, cafes and restaurants and the fact that the ship docks right above it. It was also a lovely sunny day with a fresh wind blowing so would have loved to have seen the rest of the island.......but I will definitely go back. I am also very interested in its shipping heritage and the fact that it has been home to so many important maritime figures and companies.
> 
> Henry.


Indeed,my beloved island has not been conquest by the mass tourism.In the mid sixties only the little cruise ships of our compatriot Dimitris Chandris such as the FIESTA,ROMANTICA etc were calling at Chios.
Interesting places for the tourist,apart from the town itself,are the byzantine Nea Moni (New Monastery) with excellent icons and mosaics,medieval villages fortified for the pirates and Kampos an area influenced by the genovese occupation of the island with many mansions with orchards.
Yes, we are proud for our great shipping heritage and tradition.Unfortunately,the sole remarkable presence in the passenger shipping was that of Chandris family.
But we are off topic! :Fat:

----------


## maria korre

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο αραγμένο στο Λαύριο από την πλευρά του τελωνείου το Σάββατο 8-11-2014.

louis cristal.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Seems strange that they are painting the funnel colours with the new Celestyal logo as she still has to go to Cuba this winter in the Cuba Cruises livery like she did last year. However here is an image of the original new design which I understand has now been changed. I will upload a more up to date version for you Cristal fans later on today!

Celestyal Cristal.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is the updated? livery which I managed to save from the new website whilst it was being tested live a few days ago. I think its definitely an improvement on the first one and is brighter and more colourful.
I hope they use this one!

Henry.

celestyal_crystal.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

According to the publicity material which they distributed at the World Travel Market in London the spiral is supposed to represent the seashell and therefore the sea, and the windmill motif is the wind and the sky!...so now you know the meaning of Celestyal.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LOUIS CRISTAL όταν στις 30-04-2013 ήταν δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

LOUIS CRISTAL 56 30-04-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Εχθές φωτογραφημένο από το Ν.Μ.Δ με κατεβασμένες τις σωστικές λέμβους.
Η Τελευταίες εργασίες για το μακρινό του ταξίδι.

Louis Cristal 19-11-2014 01.gif.

----------


## kalypso

Σύμφωνα με το δελτίο τύπου της εταιρίας το πλοιο αναχώρησε την Παρασκευή 28 Νοεμβρίου για την πρώτη υπερατλαντική κρουαζιερα που θα διαρκέσει 24 ημερες και σηματοδοτει μια νεα εποχή στην ελληνική  κρουαζιέρα μιας και εχει περάσει μια δωδεκαετία απο την τελευταία φορά που ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο εχει κανει ανάλογο ταξίδι (2002).το πλοιο θα φτάσει στην Καραιβικη οπου θα πραγματοποιεί επταήμερης κρουαζιέρες μεχρι και τις 30 Μαρτίου κατω απο την εμπορική επωνυμία  Cuba Cruises.Κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού θα προσεγγίσει τα λιμάνια της Μασσαλίας,της Ταγγέρης,το Φουντσάλ (Funchal) στο νησί της Μαδέιρα,τα νησιά Μπαρμπέιντος,τη Σάντα Λουτσία,το Μοντέγκο Μπέι στην Τζαμάικα,για να καταπλεύσει στα λιμάνια της Κούβας,Σιέν Φουέγκος (Cien Fuegos) και Πούντα Φρανσές (Punta Frances) με τελικό προορισμό την Αβάνα.
Ο κύριος Κυριάκος Αναστασιάδης δήλωσε πως: "είμαστε χαρούμενοι αλλά και περήφανοι που μετά από 12 χρόνια ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο ταξιδεύει προς την Κούβα με επιβάτες όλων των εθνικοτήτων με σκοπό να ανακαλύψουν και να απολαύσουν την 'ανεγγιχτη' φυσική ομορφιά της."
πηγη: Δελτίο Τύπου Celestyal Cruises

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έφθασε στην Κούβα το CRISTAL*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το Las Palmas στις 10/04 και όπως γράφει το AIS αύριο το πρωί στις 07.00 (UTC) θα είναι στο Λαύριο. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα μπουν τα νέα χρώματα της Celestyal και το πλοίο θα ονομαστή CELESTYAL CRISTAL.
Για να δούμε θα βγουν αληθινές οι πληροφορίες μου!!!!!!.
Εδώ σαν LOUIS CRISTAL όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 17-06-2013, όταν βρισκόταν στην Κυνόσουρα.

LOUIS CRISTAL 62 17-06-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα μπουν τα νέα χρώματα της Celestyal και το πλοίο θα ονομαστή CELESTYAL CRISTAL.
Για να δούμε θα βγουν αληθινές οι πληροφορίες μου!!!!!!.
Εδώ σαν LOUIS CRISTAL όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 17-06-2013, όταν βρισκόταν στην Κυνόσουρα.

LOUIS CRISTAL 62 17-06-2013.jpg[/QUOTE]
Φίλε Παντελή αυτό είναι σίγουρο.Μόνο το ΑURA δεν θα ενταχθεί στο νέο σχήμα :Fat: .

----------


## lavriotis

To Celestyal Cristal με τα νέα του σινιάλα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!!                                lo.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε lavriotis, αν μπορέσεις βγάλε και καμιά πιο κοντινή. :Fat:

----------


## maria korre

Φαίνεται ότι πήγα λίγο μετά το lavriotis στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου. Φωτογραφία του Celestyal Cristal από άλλη γωνία.

cc.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τις αλλαγές στα σινιάλα και έφυγε από το Λαύριο. Τώρα είναι Νοτιοδυτικά της Μυτιλήνης και πηγαίνει στην Κωνσταντινούπολη με 17,8 μίλια. Το περίεργο είναι ότι στο AIS του γράφει Celestyal CR*Y*STAL και όχι CR*I*STAL όπως έγραψα και εγώ και η maria korre και ο lavriotis. Καμιά κοντινή υπάρχει για να δούμε τι.....έγραψαν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria korre

Παντελή καλησπέρα κι από εδώ. Έχεις δίκιο. Στο AIS γράφεται CRYSTAL, όμως στο παλιό όνομα γράφεται CRISTAL. Το ίδιο φαίνεται και σε  φωτο απ' το αρχείο του marine traffic. Πιο κοντινή τουλάχιστον εγώ δε μπόρεσα να βγάλω. Ζουμάρισα όσο έπαιρνε. Πιο καλή λήψη θα ήταν μέσα από το χώρο του τελωνείου, αλλά απαγορεύεται η είσοδος.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Παντελή καλησπέρα κι από εδώ. Έχεις δίκιο. Στο AIS γράφεται CRYSTAL, όμως στο παλιό όνομα γράφεται CRISTAL. Το ίδιο φαίνεται και σε  φωτο απ' το αρχείο του marine traffic. Πιο κοντινή τουλάχιστον εγώ δε μπόρεσα να βγάλω. Ζουμάρισα όσο έπαιρνε. Πιο καλή λήψη θα ήταν μέσα από το χώρο του τελωνείου, αλλά απαγορεύεται η είσοδος.


Yes thats right 'Crystal' is the correct spelling and not 'Cristal'. To explain this briefly now that the name has changed to Celestyal Crystal there is no need to spell it differently so they have applied the correct spelling. Originally when it was named Cristal only there might have been a problem with Crystal Cruises regarding trademark names already in use so this is why they spelt it with an i rather than a y......very similar example to the company name 'Celestyal' the correct spelling in English should be 'Celestial' but there is a company in the USA with this name already so to avoid legal costs etc. they spell it differently.

Henry.

----------


## maria korre

Dear Henry

Thank you very much for your reply! It has been helpful and clarified things!

----------


## lavriotis

Μία κοντινή φωτό του Celestyal Crystal για τον φίλο μου τον Παντελή!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε μία πραγματικά όμορφη εικόνα του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Χίου, στην χθεσινή (πρώτη φετινή) επίσκεψη του. 

ShipSpotting.com

© Nissos Chios

----------


## maria korre

1-5-2015. Όταν το είδα από μακριά ενθουσιάστηκα! Σκέφτηκα < Παντελή ευκαιρία για τις κοντινές που ήθελες.> :Fat:  Απ' ό,τι είδα χθες το ίδιο σκέφτηκε και ο lavriotis με την ωραία φωτογραφία του.             Μπήκαμε αεράτα στο λιμάνι και...άρχισαν τα δύσκολα. Παντού φύλακες ασφαλείας και λιμενικοί που ρωτούσαν <Πού πάτε?>. Η πλευρά του κυματοθραύστη ήταν αποκλεισμένη. Πρόσβαση είχαν μόνο αυτοκίνητα προφανώς για ανεφοδιασμό. Τελικά κάτι έκανα...

DSC03488.jpg DSC03489.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σας φίλοι μου lavriotis & maria korre

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Two good photos of Celestyal Crystal at Chios by Nissos Chios on Shipspotting. The blue skies and beautiful harbour of Chios make a colourful background with the new Celestyal colours!

Henry.

2247090.jpg 2247182.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Sad that this unfortunate accident had to happen so early in the season but thankfully no loss of life. Lets hope she is back in service soon and continues with her demanding cruise schedule!
Photo credit Mehmet Aksoy (Shipspotting).

Henry.

2274763.jpg2274769.jpg2274770.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Celestyal Crystal βρήκετε στην ΝΑΥΣΗ δεμένο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι δεμένο με την πλώρη φάτσα από την πύλη της ΝΕΖ κ η εταιρεία φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλει φωτό αφού είναι φανερό ότι έχει περιφράξει τον χώρο εργασιών γιά τους ανεπιθύμητους.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> η εταιρεία φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλει φωτό αφού είναι φανερό ότι έχει περιφράξει τον χώρο εργασιών γιά τους ανεπιθύμητους.


Kαι πολυ καλα κανει.

----------


## despo

> Eίναι δεμένο με την πλώρη φάτσα από την πύλη της ΝΕΖ κ η εταιρεία φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλει φωτό αφού είναι φανερό ότι έχει περιφράξει τον χώρο εργασιών γιά τους ανεπιθύμητους.


Ετσι έχουν τα πράγματα, αφου και εγω που βρέθηκα το Σάββατο στο Πέραμα, δεν μπορούσα να αναγνωρίσω αρχικά ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να είναι !

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ετσι έχουν τα πράγματα, αφου και εγω που βρέθηκα το Σάββατο στο Πέραμα, δεν μπορούσα να αναγνωρίσω αρχικά ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να είναι !


Από την πύλη της ΝΑΥΣΙ όπως λέει και ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ δεν μπορείς να δεις τίποτε ....γιατί έχουν βάλει μεγάλα άσπρα πάνελ και καλύπτουν όλη την πλώρη. Αλλά από τα πλάγια και για πολύ λίγο ....όποιος πάει για Σαλαμίνα ....φαίνεται. 
Εχθές που γύρισα το είδα τελευταία στιγμή και δεν μπόρεσα να το φωτογραφήσω, αλλά σήμερα που πήγα Πέραμα του την είχα .... στημένη. Όπως βλέπετε έχουν σχεδόν αφαιρέσει όλη την πλώρη. 

LOUIS CRISTAL 69 06-07-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ......η εταιρεία φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλει φωτό αφού είναι φανερό ότι έχει περιφράξει τον χώρο εργασιών γιά τους ανεπιθύμητους.





> Kαι πολυ καλα κανει.


Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κανείς...... Στο διαδίκτυο μπορεί κανείς να δει παααααααααάρα πολύ εύκολα δεκάδες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου με την πλώρη στραπατσαρισμένη και μάλιστα από πολλές διαφορετικές γωνίες. Αν το πρόβλημα λοιπόν της εταιρείας του συνίσταται μόνο στο να μην ορατές και .....φωτογραφίσιμες οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης αυτής της ζημιάς, τότε σαφώς και .........πολύ καλά κάνει !!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Celestyal Crystal πρέπει να τελείωσε με τις εργασίες που έκανε στην πλώρη και αυτή την ώρα αναχωρεί από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## leo85

Αύριο φορτώνει απο Λαύριο.

----------


## lavriotis

To βαπόρι σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου με την πλώρη επισκευασμένη!!!

crystal.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Καλημέρα φίλε lavriotis! Υπέροχη η φωτογραφία σου!

----------


## lavriotis

Σ΄ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλη  μου και συντοπίτισσα Μαρία!!!

----------


## maria korre

Το όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο στη Μήλο!

milos (7).jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το CELESTYAL CRYSTAL απο ψηλά!!*

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μελετώντας τη μπροσούρα της εταιρείας για το 2016 (μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο http://www.celestyalcruises.com/gr/category/brochures/index.html ) πρόσεξα την εξής λεπτομέρεια:

crystal_balconies2.JPGcrystal_balconies1.JPG


Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικά με προσθήκη μπαλκονιών στο πλοίο, ας μας διαφωτίσει!  :Smile:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Μελετώντας τη μπροσούρα της εταιρείας για το 2016 (μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο http://www.celestyalcruises.com/gr/category/brochures/index.html ) πρόσεξα την εξής λεπτομέρεια:
> 
> crystal_balconies2.JPGcrystal_balconies1.JPG
> 
> 
> Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικά με προσθήκη μπαλκονιών στο πλοίο, ας μας διαφωτίσει!


Well spotted although it's strange that no details have been released by the company or advertised in trade publications etc.  do you know if they will do the work in November during dry docking  and refitting before she goes to Cuba ?

----------


## Ερνεστος

DSC_5971.jpgDSC_5972.jpgDSC_5975.jpgDSC_5974.jpg
Πατρα 16-10-2015

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Well spotted although it's strange that no details have been released by the company or advertised in trade publications etc.  do you know if they will do the work in November during dry docking  and refitting before she goes to Cuba ?



I don’treally know Henry, but as I can see, nothing about balconies is advertised intheir cubacruise site… I think it must be during the November drydock, as shehas an intensive schedule for the upcoming winter and summer months… Louisnever advertised refits on their ships, in contrast with major cruise lines,many of whom even create websites with regular updates of the works on theirships and repetitive passengers are really enthusiastic about these stuff… I guessit’s a matter of marketing policies…

Ενδιαφέροντα close-ups φίλεΕρνέστο! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## george123

Στη τελετή που έγινε τη Παρασκευή στη Πάτρα με σκοπό τις κρουαζιέρες του πλοίου στο Ιόνιο ειπώθηκε πως θα προστεθούν μπαλκόνια στις LUX καμπίνες, κάτι που τα τελευταία χρόνια το βλέπουμε στις σουίτες των νεότευκτων μεγάλων κρουαζιεροπλοίων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από το περασμένο Σάββατο βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0431.jpg_
Κερατσίνι - 31/10/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στη τελετή που έγινε τη Παρασκευή στη Πάτρα με σκοπό τις κρουαζιέρες του πλοίου στο Ιόνιο ειπώθηκε πως θα προστεθούν μπαλκόνια στις LUX καμπίνες, κάτι που τα τελευταία χρόνια το βλέπουμε στις σουίτες των νεότευκτων μεγάλων κρουαζιεροπλοίων.


Να δούμε λοιπόν αυτές τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο πλοίο, σε σημερινές φωτό από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

IMG_0004.jpg__IMG_0014.jpg__IMG_0006.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 7/11/2015_

Και bonus μία φωτό εκ των ......ψηλώθεν !!!!

IMG_0016.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 7/11/2015_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Να δούμε λοιπόν αυτές τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο πλοίο, σε σημερινές φωτό από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.
> _Κερατσίνι - 7/11/2015_
> 
> Και bonus μία φωτό εκ των ......ψηλώθεν !!!!
> _Κερατσίνι - 7/11/2015_


Thanks for these first photos of the balcony cabins it seems work isprogressing fast ! 

Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο ανοικτά από την Αίγινα.

----------


## leo85

Την Κυριακή στον μώλο τις ΔΕΗ, περιμένοντας την Δευτέρα για το δοκιμαστικό.

CelestyalCristal-22-11-2015-01.jpg

22-11-2015

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χθες το απόγευμα έδεσε στου Ξαβέρη.

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, στην τελευταία επισκευή που εκανε το πλοίο προστέθηκαν συνολικά 43 μπαλκόνια σε καμπίνες - 26 στο κατάστρωμα 6 και 17 στο κατάστρωμα 7. Ετσι τωρα το πλοίο διαθέτει (μαζι με τα προυπάρχοντα μπαλκόνια) 53 καμπίνες με μπαλκόνι. Υπάρχουν και 2 φωτογραφίες απο τη δουλειά που έγινε.Balcony_1.jpgBalcony_2.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Το κρουαζεροπλοιο κατευθυνεται προς τα BARBADOS με αφιξη στις 14/12. Καλο υπολοιπο σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## nikos.man

Ένα video από το έργο προσθήκης 51 μπαλκονιών στο Celestyal Crystal, το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε από ελληνική ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική μονάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να δούμε λοιπόν αυτές τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο πλοίο, σε σημερινές φωτό από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170524__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170526__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170525
> _Κερατσίνι - 7/11/2015_
> 
> Και bonus μία φωτό εκ των ......ψηλώθεν !!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170523
> _Κερατσίνι - 7/11/2015_


Zoρίζουν τα πράγματα στον μώλο.Εκτός που ο σεκιουριτάς σε ρωτάει που πας (αυτό από παλιά) τώρα λέει "τι πάτε να κάνετε εκεί" κ μπήκαν μπάρες στην πύλη. Μένει ο ΝΜΔ...μη βάζω κ ιδέες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ (καλή χρονιά !!!) είναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο ότι με το πέρασμα των χρόνων η πρόσβαση στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ δυσκολεύει.

 Επίτρεψε μου όμως να εκφράσω (εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα) την απορία μου, η οποία συνίσταται αφενός στο γιατί αυτή η συζήτηση γίνεται στο παρόν εντελώς άσχετο θέμα ενός κρουαζιεροπλοίου και όχι για παράδειγμα στο θέμα _Συζήτηση για τις Ναυπηγεπισκευαστικές ζώνες (Conversation about shipyards)_, αφετέρου στο ότι οι φωτογραφίες στο ποστ μου το οποίο παρέθεσες δεν είναι καν τραβηγμένες μέσα από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ. Είναι πιστεύω απολύτως ευδιάκριτο (πολύ περισσότερο σε έναν τόσο έμπειρο καραβολάτρη όπως εσύ) ότι οι τρεις πρώτες είναι τραβηγμένες από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, η δε τέταρτη πάνω από τον γνωστό λόφο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλή χρονιά αγαπητέ ΕV,είναι γεγονός ότι η εποχή της αθωότητας έχει παρέλθει προ πολλού. Σε λίγο θα ζητούν κ πάσο.Προσωπικά αλωνίζω τις ΝΕΖ από το 1969!
Επέλεξα τις φωτό σου λόγω του ότι το πλοίο-αντικείμενο σε αυτές ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο εκεί.Δεν ήξερα που να το βάλω.
Αν θέλουν οι δστές ας το μεταφέρουν στο σωστό θέμα που υπέδειξες.

----------


## despo

Το δρόμο της επιστροφής έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει το 'ξενιτεμένο' πλοίο, το οποίο προς το τέλος του μήνα (σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ) θα κάνει στάση ανεφοδιασμού στο Λας Πάλμας. Εν τω μεταξύ οπως φαίνεται, οι κρουαζιέρες στην Κούβα είχαν επιτυχία και ηδη η ιστοσελίδα έχει ανακοινώσει το πρόγραμμα για την επόμενη περίοδο 2016/17.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη έκανε ανεφοδιασμό στο Las Palmas και πηγαίνει Γιβραλτάρ. Σύμφωνα με το AIS του στις 05/05 θα είναι στο Λαύριο. Καλή επιστροφή σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## renetoes

> Ήδη έκανε ανεφοδιασμό στο Las Palmas και πηγαίνει Γιβραλτάρ. Σύμφωνα με το AIS του στις 05/05 θα είναι στο Λαύριο. Καλή επιστροφή σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.



Τέλειο πλοίο, τέλεια ναυτική συμπεριφορά με καιρό, υπέροχο service, πολύ ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος, απίστευτη πολυτέλεια (και όχι μόνο στις σουίτες σαν αυτή που είχα πληρώσει εξολοκλήρου εγώ).

...Από κάποιον που για χρόνια ταξίδευε για δεκαετίες  με γνωστά ελληνικά βασιλοβάπορα και που είχε συνηθίσει την πολυτέλεια των "Παλατιών" και των κορυφαίων πλοίων της ΑΝΕΚ αλλά και κάποιων άλλων εταιρειών κρουαζιέρας...

----------


## tomcat

To πλοίο όπως με ενημέρωσαν από το προσωπικό του CELESTYAL OLYMPIA για τα επόμενα δυο χρόνια θα κουνήσει μαντήλι στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες αφού η εταιρία προσανατολίζεται να το αφήσει να δουλέψει κατά Κούβα μεριά και είτε να μπει στην θέση του το ΝΕFELI είτε να βάλει το ένα από τα δυο ναυλωμένα της . Την είδηση προς αποφυγήν παρεξήγησης την μεταφέρω με σχετική επιφύλαξη.

----------


## BOBKING

> To πλοίο όπως με ενημέρωσαν από το προσωπικό του CELESTYAL OLYMPIA για τα επόμενα δυο χρόνια θα κουνήσει μαντήλι στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες αφού η εταιρία προσανατολίζεται να το αφήσει να δουλέψει κατά Κούβα μεριά και είτε να μπει στην θέση του το ΝΕFELI είτε να βάλει το ένα από τα δυο ναυλωμένα της . Την είδηση προς αποφυγήν παρεξήγησης την μεταφέρω με σχετική επιφύλαξη.


Φίλε μου tomcat θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ που πέρασες υπέροχα στο ταξίδι σου με το Celestyal Olympia και να περνάς πάντα τέλεια όσο για την αναφορά σου για το ότι η Celestyal Cruises μάλλον θα δρομολογήσει το Crystal στην Κούβα δεν είναι και τόσο απίθανο η Κούβα έχει πάρα πολύ τουρισμό κάθε χρόνο και είναι ένα ιδανικό μέρος για βάλει για κρουαζιέρες τα πλοία της και το Cristal είναι το ιδανικό πλοίο για αυτές τις κρουαζιέρες και βέβαια αν η εταιρία θέλει να αυξήσει τα έσοδα της πρέπει συνεχώς να αναβαθμίζει όχι μόνο τα πλοία της αλλά και καινούργιους προορισμούς ,αν θέλει να πάει μπροστά μην ξεχνάμε πως και οι Επιχειρήσεις Αττικής έχουν εξετάσει το ενδεχόμενο ναυπήγησης 4 ολοκαίνουργιων Superfast και την δρομολόγηση τους εκεί

----------


## despo

Ηδη η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει επισήμως οτι το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται μόνιμα στην Κούβα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θεμα φήμης η΄κάποια νέα είδηση.

----------


## Orpheas

Με Ποια πλοία και ποιες κρουαζιέρες θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες η εταιρεία στο Αιγαίο ; Θα λείπει το Κρίσταλ , ειναι 2 του χρόνου , φετος ειναι 3

----------


## despo

Αντικαταστάτης του Κρύσταλ μπορεί να βρεθεί ανα πάσα στιγμή. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι υπάρχει και το υπο παροπλισμό Aura, του οποίου ομως το μέλλον δείχνει εξαιρετικά αβέβαιο.

----------


## tomcat

> Φίλε μου tomcat θα ήθελα να συγχαρώ που πέρασες υπέροχα στο ταξίδι σου με το Celestyal Olympia και να περνάς πάντα τέλεια όσο για την αναφορά σου για το ότι η Celestyal Cruises μάλλον θα δρομολογήσει το Crystal στην Κούβα δεν είναι και τόσο απίθανο η Κούβα έχει πάρα πολύ τουρισμό κάθε χρόνο και είναι ένα ιδανικό μέρος για βάλει για κρουαζιέρες τα πλοία της και το Cristal είναι το ιδανικό πλοίο για αυτές τις κρουαζιέρες και βέβαια αν η εταιρία θέλει να αυξήσει τα έσοδα της πρέπει συνεχώς να αναβαθμίζει όχι μόνο τα πλοία της αλλά και καινούργιους προορισμούς ,αν θέλει να πάει μπροστά μην ξεχνάμε πως και οι Επιχειρήσεις Αττικής έχουν εξετάσει το ενδεχόμενο ναυπήγησης 4 ολοκαίνουργιων Superfast και την δρομολόγηση τους εκεί


Θερμές καλησπέρες φίλε μου αγαπητέ. Αυτό που μου είπαν όσο αφορά το CRYSTAL είναι ότι η εταιρία έδωσε μεγάλο αγώνα για να εδραιωθεί το πλοίο και η εταιρία στην Κούβα και τα ενθαρρυντικά μυνήματα είχαν έρθει από πέρσι κιόλας . Πόσο μάλλον τώρα που άνοιξε η γραμμή.Τώρα για το Aura που λέει ο φίλος despo η αλήθεια είναι ότι η εταιρία δεν το υπολογίζει πλέον.
Υ.Γ. Έλεγξε σε παρακαλώ αν θέλεις τα αποθηκευμένα μυνήματα γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω pm. Συγνώμη για το of topic.

----------


## BOBKING

> Θερμές καλησπέρες φίλε μου αγαπητέ. Αυτό που μου είπαν όσο αφορά το CRYSTAL είναι ότι η εταιρία έδωσε μεγάλο αγώνα για να εδραιωθεί το πλοίο και η εταιρία στην Κούβα και τα ενθαρρυντικά μυνήματα είχαν έρθει από πέρσι κιόλας . Πόσο μάλλον τώρα που άνοιξε η γραμμή.Τώρα για το Aura που λέει ο φίλος despo η αλήθεια είναι ότι η εταιρία δεν το υπολογίζει πλέον.
> Υ.Γ. Έλεγξε σε παρακαλώ αν θέλεις τα αποθηκευμένα μυνήματα γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω pm. Συγνώμη για το of topic.


Φίλε μου δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργούν τα προσωπικά μυνήματα όπων ανέφερε ο φίλος espresso venezia http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...page79,υπάρχει πρόβλημα και θα γίνει αποκατάσταση ,όσο για το Aura που λες είχα ταξιδέψει το 2012 και μπορώ να πω ότι αν δεν το υπολογίζουν πια ,εκείνοι χάνουν το πλοίο ήταν εξαιρετικό από όλες τις απόψεις σε σχέση με το Crystal ήταν πολύ καλύτερο αλλά τι να κάνουμε εγώ αν μπορούσα να μάθω κάτι για το Aura θα προσπαθούσα αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας και και όσες φορές έρχομαι είναι εξαίρεση έχω μείνει πίσω σχετικά με τις εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας και ας είναι καλά το φόρουμ να με βοηθά να μαθαίνω τα πάντα πάντως το Cristal εγώ δεν παύω να το θεωρώ ένα μοναδικό κόσμημα για την Celestial και όχι μόνο

----------


## despo

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου αυτη την ωρα με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό τη Μάλτα. Πιθανότατα θα πάει εκει για δεξαμενισμό, αφου προβλέπω η κατάσταση φέτος να είναι ακόμα χειρότερη και ακόμα πλοία ΄μεσαίου' μεγέθους να πηγαίνουν σε δεξαμενές γειτονικών χωρών.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Ξέρουμε αν απο κει θα φύγει απ΄ευθείας για Κούβα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CRISTAL.jpg 12-9-08

Δεν μου αρέσει αλλά ας το θυμηθούμε ως CRISTAL,με τα σινιάλα του Λούη αλλά κ με τη γαλανόλευκη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήδη ξεκίνησε από Μπαχάμες γιά Ελλάδα.Καλώς να έλθει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ήδη ξεκίνησε από Μπαχάμες γιά Ελλάδα. Καλώς να έλθει.


Έχει ήδη έλθει, εδώ και μέρες, και κοσμεί με την παρουσία του την παγόδα στον Άι Νικόλα και το μεγάλο μς λιμάνι.

IMG_0468.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 17/04/2018_

----------


## despo

Ξεκίνησε και αυτό απο τη Δευτέρα 30/4 τις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες, αυτή τη φορά αποκλειστικά απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αφου το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον απο τα πλοία της Celestyal.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χειμερινή ανάπαυση στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

IMG_0049.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 08/12/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το Κερατσίνι και πάει Σύρο για το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου σήμερα στο Νεωριον.

DSCN9367.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στη Σύρο και επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η δεκαετία του 80  ήταν μία σημαντική εποχή για την μεταφορά επιβατών και αυτοκινήτων στην Βαλτική θάλασσα και ένας ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλής προορισμός ήταν το Ελσίνκι και το Τουρκού της Φινλανδίας από την Στοκχόλμη της Σουηδίας. Μία από τις εταιρίες που δραστηριοποιούνταν στην Βαλτική ήταν και η A/B Sally μέλος του ομίλου Viking Line με αρκετά καράβια επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά που εκτελούσαν δρομολόγιο μεταξύ των λιμανιών της Βαλτικής. Ένα από τα καράβια αυτά ήταν το Viking Saga της Viking Line ναυπήγησης 1980 το οποίο ήταν από τα πλέον εξελιγμένα τεχνολογικά φέρρυ του κόσμου τότε. Το 1984 πουλήθηκε στην θυγατρική της A/B Sally (Sally Line) με σκοπό τις κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική και το 1988 μετασκευάστηκε δραστικά για τον σκοπό αυτόν με το νέο όνομα Sally Albatross μετατρέποντας τα καταστρώματα του γκαράζ όλα σε καμπίνες, εκτός από το κύριο. Στις 9 Ιανουαρίου 1990 ενώ βρισκόταν στα ναυπηγεία Finnboda της Στοκχόλμης για την αλλαγή διαρρύθμισης των εστιατορίων και των συνεδριακών  χώρων, ξέσπασε φωτιά από σπίθες οξυγονοκόλλησης σε εύφλεκτα υλικά των συνεργείων και το καράβι καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς στην υπερκατασκευή του η οποία κατέρρευσε σε πολλά σημεία, και κρίθηκε ολική απώλεια. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία αποφάσισε μετά από επιθεώρηση των εμπειρογνωμόνων να ρυμουλκήσει το κουφάρι του πλοίου στην Φιλανδία ώστε να περισώσει ότι μπορούσε. Η κατάσταση του κυρίως καταστρώματος που στέγαζε το γκαράζ και τα κατώτερα καταστρώματα συμπεριλαμβανομένου του μηχανοστασίου με τις δηζελομηχανές Pielstick βρέθηκαν σε καλή κατάσταση και έτσι αποφασίστηκε να κτιστεί ένα νέο καράβι πάνω από το γκαράζ. Το καράβι με ξηλωμένη όλη την υπερκατασκευή ρυμουλκήθηκε το 1992 στην Rauma της Φινλανδίας όπου ξεκίνησε η δεύτερη ναυπήγησή του. Το νέο εγχείρημα με το όνομα Sally Eurocruiser προέβλεπε την μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο αυτή την φορά με την προσθήκη 13 μέτρων μήκους προεκτείνοντας την πρύμη και την πλώρη με αύξηση του αριθμού καμπινών. Στις 23 Μαρτίου του 1992 το καράβι ριζικά μετασκευασμένο παραδόθηκε στην Sally Cruise. Η νέα σφηνοειδής μορφή του η οποία ήταν μπροστά από τις σχεδιαστικές τάσεις της δεκαετίας, δεν είχε καμία ομοιότητα με την προγενέστερη εμφάνισή του και παρέπεμπε σε γιώτ και όχι σε επιβατηγό πλοίο, με πρύμη και πλώρη με μεγάλη κλίση, πανοραμικό σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα και κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα η οποία είχε σχήμα πυραμίδας. Η συνολική χωρητικότητά του μετά την μετασκευή ήταν 25.076 τόνους grt, 1.452 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα 158 ατόμων, μήκος 159 μέτρα μήκος και 25,2 μέτρα πλάτος, τέσσερις  Wartsila-Pielstick δηζελομηχανές συν. 26.012 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο έλικες μεταβλητού βήματος με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 18.5 κόμβων (max 21). Εσωτερικά το καράβι διέθετε πολλά σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, μπαρ, καταστήματα δώρων, κουρείο/κομμωτήριο, με σύγχρονο διάκοσμο και 452 καμπίνες επιβατών. Με την παράδοσή του το καράβι ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική θάλασσα από το Ελσίνκι με ομώνυμο νηολόγιο και σημαία Φινλανδίας, και τον Ιούλιο ναυλώθηκε για στατικό ρόλο στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες της Βαρκελώνης.  Τον Οκτώβριο μεταφέρθηκε στην Silja Line η οποία ήταν θυγατρική του ομίλου Effjohn (σύντμηση των Effoa και Johnson Line) στον οποίο είχε πουληθεί η Sally Line από το 1987. Η κακή τύχη όμως του καραβιού συνεχίστηκε όταν στις 4 Μαρτίου του 1994 όταν κατά την διάρκεια χειρισμών σε συνθήκες θυελλωδών ανέμων συγκρούστηκε στο λιμάνι Porkkala της Φινλανδίας με πάγους επιστρέφοντας από ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα στο Ταλίν της Εσθονίας  και κάθισε σε ξέρα με αποτέλεσμα την εισροή υδάτων που πλημύρισαν τα 5 κατώτερα καταστρώματα και το καράβι πήρε κλίση  25 μοιρών. Αφού ρυμουλκήθηκε στα αβαθή εκκενώθηκε από τους επιβάτες  και πλήρωμα και στην συνέχεια μετά από δύο μήνες λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή στο Τουρκού όπου κρίθηκε ολική απώλεια για δεύτερη φορά. Το κόστος της επισκευής κρίθηκε πολύ υψηλό και η εταιρία θεωρώντας το καράβι κακότυχο μετά από δύο σημαντικά ατυχήματα, αποφάσισε να το επισκευάσει και να το βγάλει προς πώληση. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1994 το καράβι μετά από πρόχειρες επισκευές, ρυμουλκήθηκε στην La Spezia κοντά στην Γένοβα για επισκευές και στην συνέχεια ναυλώθηκε από το 1995 στην Norwegian Cruise Line για 3/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στις Μπαχάμες με το όνομα Leeward και αφετηρία το Μαϊάμι. Στην συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην εταιρία του ομίλου Star Cruises για κρουαζιέρες στην Ασία και ιδιαίτερα την Ιαπωνία με το νέο όνομα Superstar Taurus με σημαία Παναμά. Το 2001 η Star Cruises διέκοψε το ναυλοσύμφωνο και το καράβι επέστρεψε στην Silja Line. Το καράβι στάλθηκε στο Τουρκού για ανακαίνιση τον Φεβρουάριο του 2002 και συνέχισε από τον Ιούνιο μονοήμερες και διήμερες  κρουαζιέρες στην Βαλτική με έδρα το Ελσίνκι με το νέο όνομα Silja Opera και σουηδική σημαία. Η κακή του τύχη όμως δεν σταμάτησε και τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2003 συγκρούστηκε με τρία (!) φορτηγά καράβια στην Αγία Πετρούπολη με μικρές ευτυχώς ζημιές. Δύο μήνες αργότερα στο ίδιο λιμάνι συγκρούστηκε με ρωσικό παγοθραυστικό. Οι κρουαζιέρες του όμως δεν είχαν επιτυχία και από το 2004 μεταφέρθηκε στην Στοκχόλμη για κρουαζιέρες προς Ταλίν και πάλι το 2005 επέστρεψε στο Ελσίνκι. Την ίδια χρονιά η Silja Line προσπάθησε να αντικαταστήσει για τον περιορισμό του κόστους τα πληρώματα των καραβιών της με τριτοκοσμικά πληρώματα συναντώντας την αντίδραση  των Σουηδικών Ναυτικών Συνδικάτων. Δύο μήνες μετά η Silja Line περιορίζοντας το κόστος διαχείρισης αναγκάστηκε να βγάλει το καράβι προς πώληση μαζί με το Finnjet λόγω υψηλού κόστους εκμετάλλευσης. Τον Ιανουάριο του 2006 έκανε μερικά ταξίδια γραμμής στην Φινλανδία από το Τουρκού στο Μάριενχαμν και τον Φεβρουάριο βγήκε προς πώληση στην Στοκχόλμη. Τον Μάιο ρυμουλκήθηκε στο λιμάνι του Τίλμπουρυ έξω από το Λονδίνο αφού πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της τότε μητρικής SeaContainers με το όνομα Opera και παροπλίστηκε. Έναν χρόνο μετά τον παροπλισμό του, τον Μάιο του 2007, πουλήθηκε στην Louis Cruise Lines η οποία έψαχνε να αντικαταστήσει εν μέσω τουριστικής σαιζόν το χαμένο στην Σαντορίνη Sea Diamond για 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία. Το καράβι οδηγήθηκε στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας και το Πέραμα όπου ξεκίνησαν οι βασικές εργασίες ανακαίνισης ώστε να προλάβει την σαιζόν με συνολική χωρητικότητα 1.200 επιβατών (966 χωρίς τις αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες) και πλήρωμα 406 άτομα. Τον Ιούλιο εντάχτηκε στον στόλο της Louis Hellenic Cruise Lines με τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας, με το όνομα Cristal και ελληνική σημαία με νηολόγιο Πειραιά, ξεκινώντας τις μικρής διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες. Το 2008 έκανε τις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία ή 8ήμερες στην Αίγυπτο, Κύπρο και Ισραήλ μετά από περαιτέρω ανακαίνιση κατά την χειμερινή ακινησία του. Την 1 Αυγούστου 2008 κατά την διάρκεια κινήσεων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά συγκρούστηκε με το Λισσός της ΑΝΕΚ με μικρής έκτασης ζημιές και στα δύο καράβια. Το 2012 άλλαξε σημαία σε αυτήν της Μάλτας και νηολόγιο Βαλέττα. Τον  Σεπτέμβριο του 2014 η Louis άλλαξε την εταιρική της ταυτότητα υιοθετώντας το νέο όνομα Celestyal  Cruises με έμβλημα ένα σχήμα που παρέπεμπε σε έλικα σε περιστροφή, και όλα τα καράβια απέκτησαν το πρόθεμα Celestyal πριν το όνομά τους. Το Celestyal Crystal ανακαινίστηκε ακόμη μία φορά και δημιουργήθηκαν 43 νέες καμπίνες με μπαλκόνι πίσω από την γέφυρα. Στις 27 Ιουνίου του 2015 ενώ έπλεε στα Δαρδανέλια με προορισμό την Κωνσταντινούπολη συγκρούστηκε με το δεξαμενόπλοιο STI Pimlico ιδιοκτησίας Μονακό με σημαία νησιών Marshall με αποτέλεσμα σοβαρές ζημιές στην πλώρη του και τον τραυματισμό τριών επιβατών. Από το 2016 εγκαινίασε εκτός των τακτικών κρουαζιερών στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο, 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες τον χειμώνα σε τρία λιμάνια της Κούβας με αφετηρία το Μοντέγκο της Τζαμάϊκα οι οποίες συνεχίστηκαν μέχρι το 2018.

Το Sally Albatross κατεστραμμένο από πυρκαγιά στην Στοκχόλμη.
Sally Albatross fire.jpg

Όπως αναγεννήθηκε από την τέφρα του.
Sally Albatross.jpg
Από την επιχείρηση διάσωσης μετά την δεύτερη καταστροφή του Sally Albatross.
Sally Albatross sinking.jpg

Σαν Silja Opera.
Silja Opera.png

Με την σημερινή του μορφή μετά την προσθήκη των μπαλκονιών σαν Celestyal Crystal.
Celestyal Crystal.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών: www.shipspotting.com, www.shipsnostalgia.com, www.is.fi, merimieskuvia.net

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πλήρης παρουσίαση όπως πάντα από τον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA!




> Στις 27 Ιουνίου του 2015 ενώ έπλεε στα Δαρδανέλια με προορισμό την Κωνσταντινούπολη συγκρούστηκε με το δεξαμενόπλοιο STI Pimlico ιδιοκτησίας Μονακό με σημαία νησιών Marshall με αποτέλεσμα σοβαρές ζημιές στην πλώρη του και τον τραυματισμό τριών επιβατών.


Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε τη διρέυνηση του ατυχήμτατος με φωτογραφίες.

----------


## alkeos

Από τον απόπλου του στην πρώτη επίσκεψή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη για τη φετινή σεζόν, στις 1/5

P1080220_edited.jpg P1080230_edited.jpg P1080242_edited.jpg P1080250_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η άφιξή του στις 24/7

P1140882_edited.jpg P1140895_edited.jpg P1140898_edited.jpg P1140901_edited.jpg P1140909_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Απόπλους στις 3/7

P1130656_edited.jpg P1130660_edited.jpg P1130664_edited.jpg P1130672_edited.jpg P1130685_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η σημερινή άφιξη

P1150489_edited.jpg P1150500_edited.jpg P1150510_edited.jpg P1150512_edited.jpg P1150513_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Απόπλους σήμερα σ' ένα συννεφιασμένο Θερμαϊκό

P1150573_edited.jpg P1150579_edited.jpg P1150589_edited.jpg P1150593_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶φιξη στις 15/5

P1090341_edited.jpg P1090358_edited.jpg P1090377_edited.jpg P1090420_edited.jpg P1090448_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η άφιξή του ένα συννεφιασμένο πρωινό του Μαΐου

P1100257_edited.jpg P1100268.jpg P1100302_edited.jpg P1100305_edited.jpg P1100309_edited.jpg

----------

